# fdd's flavor of the week



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2008)

this week i went with "purple mercy". i've never even heard of it but my choices were limited to 6 flavors of purple. i sure hope this craze ends soon. 


the smell is very strong. it was in the ziplock bag in a paper bag in my glove box and i could smell it while driving. it has a sweet kushy, slightly sour with hints of purple smell. i don't like the real "flowery" smelling purples. this one is nice.


it has a little bite in the back of the throat. not much flavor on the inhale. a burst of sweet purple taste on the exhale. very smooth. 


i'm using a double perc bong. after 2 hits i'm not sweating and i feel no immediate effects. wait..................here it comes. started behind my eye balls and is washing into my frontal lobe. relaxing. nice. wait.............it just got heavy. it's been 5 mins since the first rip. my body just relaxed. aaahhhhhhh.......




i'm not a fan of purple at all. it was either pick one of the 6 different purples offered or step down a grade. i'm sampling the local offerings so i only want to try the best. i need to see what i'm up against. i'm pleased with this bud. it's not to bad. if you're into purples this is one to try.


----------



## Kialhimself (Jan 26, 2008)

That shit looks potent! I just picked up some import but still have some home grown from yesterday which was a mental smoke gonna roll a biggie nd browse now


----------



## bozley2g (Jan 26, 2008)

Bet it smoked real smooth man, I just got done burnin some "God's Gift" and it has very lavender lookin purple in there. killer lookin stuff man


----------



## Jamrock (Jan 26, 2008)

I sure love the Grape. The smell, the high and the laughter!

Jamrock


----------



## LiveHigh (Jan 26, 2008)

That bud looks exactly like some 'Purple Prime Time' I got once in SF. Also, if you can get your hands on some you should try the strain they call 'Oh My God'. It's one of the clearest head highs i've ever gotten. I got it from a club in SF as well called Hopenet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

today we have some "mendo sativa". it's spicy with a slight sweetness. very smooth smoke. sticky buds. appears to be outdoor. it's a nice hard hitting sativa high. over-powered the 2 vicodin i took earlier. missed my nap today.


----------



## mondaypurple (Jan 29, 2008)

splendid idea for a thread. I'll have to keep an eye on this.


----------



## f u z z (Jan 29, 2008)

Both are beautiful, but that purple, wow!


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 29, 2008)

i like this thread =]

FDD anyone ever smoke your stuff and say "ehh... i've had better"???


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> i like this thread =]
> 
> FDD anyone ever smoke your stuff and say "ehh... i've had better"???



pfsst. not anyone who lived to tell about it.


----------



## LiveHigh (Jan 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> pfsst. not anyone who lived to tell about it.


hahah

Are there any good strains commonly sold in NorCal dispenseries like, say how OG Kush is in SoCal? I'm probably going to be making a trip up there here pretty soon. Last time I was up there I wasn't growing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

LiveHigh said:


> hahah
> 
> Are there any good strains commonly sold in NorCal dispenseries like, say how OG Kush is in SoCal? I'm probably going to be making a trip up there here pretty soon. Last time I was up there I wasn't growing.



all the strains being reviewed were purchased at the clubs in my town. 
we have EVERYTHING.


----------



## LiveHigh (Jan 29, 2008)

I mean clones or seeds... I need mothers!


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 29, 2008)

FDD do you take requests? any C99 at the clubs?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> FDD do you take requests? any C99 at the clubs?



quite often, yes. i'll keep an eye out and next time i see it i'll pick some up and report back. lots of C99 clones right now. at several clubs.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

LiveHigh said:


> I mean clones or seeds... I need mothers!


clones and seeds. pretty much seen everything go thru here at least once in the last 4 years. 

several local clone only strains.


----------



## LiveHigh (Jan 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> clones and seeds. pretty much seen everything go thru here at least once in the last 4 years.
> 
> several local clone only strains.


Awesome. Do you have any club recommendations?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

LiveHigh said:


> Awesome. Do you have any club recommendations?



i went to 2 clubs today looking for some cheese cuttings. they had everything but. it basically comes down to "what do you like?"


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 29, 2008)

ha thats funny FDD, your the guy i always wanted to be too! haha


----------



## LiveHigh (Jan 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i went to 2 clubs today looking for some cheese cuttings. they had everything but. it basically comes down to "what do you like?"


Haha well I gave up on ever finding cheese or ever being satisfied with cheese. Actually, speaking of what I said earlier...I wonder if they have 'Oh My God' clones anywhere up there. That high was so great....Purple Haze would be good too...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

LiveHigh said:


> Haha well I gave up on ever finding cheese or ever being satisfied with cheese. Actually, speaking of what I said earlier...I wonder if they have 'Oh My God' clones anywhere up there. That high was so great....Purple Haze would be good too...



guess we don't have everything. saw purple haze a few years ago. i grabbed 1 and grew it outside. i've been looking for it ever since.


----------



## kochab (Jan 30, 2008)

can you take pics in the shop fdd? id be amused @ that as ive never seen the inside of a despensary....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 30, 2008)

kochab said:


> can you take pics in the shop fdd? id be amused @ that as ive never seen the inside of a despensary....


oh, sure. why not?  i'd be afraid to try/ask.  i've often thought about it though. if i approached them in the right way. maybe an interview with the owners for the "elite" section.


----------



## kochab (Jan 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> oh, sure. why not?  i'd be afraid to try/ask.  i've often thought about it though. if i approached them in the right way. maybe an interview with the owners for the "elite" section.



why not? are the people there not friendly? or is it like you HAVE to refer to it as medicine instead of cannabis?
i can take pictures in the head shop here in my small town....just tell them that you are trying to show your wife something about the quality of their products in your support of them?
the interview is a good idea as well id say. maybe get them to make an account on the site or something....that would be pretty cool, a club on the site...
it could help us be seen as more of being about getting marijuana legalized on a national level as well instead of just growing out of sight and out of mind.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 30, 2008)

kochab said:


> why not? are the people there not friendly? or is it like you HAVE to refer to it as medicine instead of cannabis?
> i can take pictures in the head shop here in my small town....just tell them that you are trying to show your wife something about the quality of their products in your support of them?
> the interview is a good idea as well id say. maybe get them to make an account on the site or something....that would be pretty cool, a club on the site...
> it could help us be seen as more of being about getting marijuana legalized on a national level as well instead of just growing out of sight and out of mind.



i'll take it up with them. someone who works there must own a intra net connection.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 30, 2008)

kochab said:


> why not? are the people there not friendly? or is it like you HAVE to refer to it as medicine instead of cannabis?
> i can take pictures in the head shop here in my small town....just tell them that you are trying to show your wife something about the quality of their products in your support of them?
> the interview is a good idea as well id say. maybe get them to make an account on the site or something....that would be pretty cool, a club on the site...
> it could help us be seen as more of being about getting marijuana legalized on a national level as well instead of just growing out of sight and out of mind.



they are scared to fuck with certain people because of the DEA letters and all that bullshit tryna scare the compassion clubs, etc.

My ex out in cali told me that some of the clubs only do appointment, secret meeting areas and delivery of a confirmed address only.


----------



## kochab (Jan 30, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> they are scared to fuck with certain people because of the DEA letters and all that bullshit tryna scare the compassion clubs, etc.
> 
> My ex out in cali told me that some of the clubs only do appointment, secret meeting areas and delivery of a confirmed address only.


must be smaller run places. set up that way so if a sting is set up then it dosent take out the whole op. just that poor delivery boy
if this place has been open for a while then they prob know fdd decently, although its a touchy subject in general.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 30, 2008)

Damn FDD, I mean Im jealous


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 30, 2008)

kochab said:


> must be smaller run places. set up that way so if a sting is set up then it dosent take out the whole op. just that poor delivery boy
> if this place has been open for a while then they prob know fdd decently, although its a touchy subject in general.



they know me.


----------



## kochab (Jan 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they know me.


wish i could go to a club here in the carolinas and get myself some cheese... or even half cheese would do. I dont wanna order seeds for half of the genetics though. makes me feel like im compromising, and thats something i dont do when it comes to my bud unless absolute need......
hell as a matter of fact i pray for the day there is a club at all in the carolinas.
if pot were legalized tommorrow on a national level....how long do you think itd be before there were clubs in a generalized area near say 2 hours of a major city?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 30, 2008)

hahaha maybe we should go half


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 30, 2008)

on may way to the club. i need to pick up a cuttings of train wreck. wonder what else i'll come back with.


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 30, 2008)

C99 I hope


----------



## LiveHigh (Jan 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> on may way to the club. i need to pick up a cuttings of train wreck. wonder what else i'll come back with.


hmmm got me wondering too


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 30, 2008)

i got it. 'cept i gotta finish what's already in my pipe first. they had no C99 today. i will continue to keep my eye out. i did get my train wreck clone though. real train wreck from up north. dude's been growing it for years.


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got it. 'cept i gotta finish what's already in my pipe first. they had no C99 today. i will continue to keep my eye out. i did get my train wreck clone though. real train wreck from up north. dude's been growing it for years.


Ahh, your a good man FDD. thanks.
Thats cool as shit you got the OG Trainwerk clone. No reproduced weak genetics over there


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 30, 2008)

i asked "is this real train wreck"? she just looked at me like "what else is there"? 





todays flavor is...................."purple". 



that's it just purple. i asked exactly what kind and was told "purple". fair enough. i'm not a purple fan but i seem to be buying a lot of it lately. it's everywhere. when will this end? sooooo burnt on purple. anyway...........it smells like dirt and flowers. it's a little dry but not to bad. because of the dryness the smell is rather weak. hit's smooth. taste like dirt and flowers. very strong "earthy" flavor. expands in the lungs. bong hits are killing me. nice body high. makin' my eyes heavy.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 30, 2008)

for strictly being called "purple"... it isn't all that purple...


----------



## LiveHigh (Jan 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i asked "is this real train wreck"? she just looked at me like "what else is there"?


Hmmm hope they still got those train wreck clones when I get up there. I think I've only ever had real trainwreck once...and damn did it taste good. Had a friend who came down from Humboldt where they grow it...it was definitely some dank stuff. A lot better than those random, claimed train wrecks that go around commercially.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 30, 2008)

i wanted a kick-ass body high indica. "purple" is the one. i have to take baby hits because it's blowing my lungs out. super expansion. and i'm just really stoned. sooooooo sleepy. i don't know if i want to smoke this one all day. gonna save this for sleepy time.

back to the mendo sativa.


----------



## 000420 (Jan 30, 2008)

kochab said:


> wish i could go to a club here in the carolinas and get myself some cheese... or even half cheese would do. I dont wanna order seeds for half of the genetics though. makes me feel like im compromising, and thats something i dont do when it comes to my bud unless absolute need......
> hell as a matter of fact i pray for the day there is a club at all in the carolinas.
> if pot were legalized tommorrow on a national level....how long do you think itd be before there were clubs in a generalized area near say 2 hours of a major city?




me and my fellow farmers are just waiting for the go ahead in our state, we have medical but no real clubs yet.....If the new law passes...our "club" will be open the next day(or as soon as the law permits)...as well as many others I'm sure....


----------



## philli007 (Jan 30, 2008)

What state are you in 420?
P007


----------



## Ser0 Products (Jan 30, 2008)

i love tha grapery.... your lucky... norcal is where its at.... ooooh, how i wish i could visit... soon enuf. if i ever make it up there wanna blaze a b-legit FDD??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 30, 2008)

Ser0 Products said:


> i love tha grapery.... your lucky... norcal is where its at.... ooooh, how i wish i could visit... soon enuf. if i ever make it up there wanna blaze a b-legit FDD??



i don't know what that is but if it involves marijuana i'm in.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 30, 2008)

hahahahhaa


----------



## Ser0 Products (Jan 30, 2008)

hhahahaha, sorry... but there is a rapper from Vallejo named B-legit... and he invented tha use of connecting 2 blunts together at their ends and smoking an extra long grape blunt .... that or we can just take bong rips


----------



## kochab (Jan 31, 2008)

Ser0 Products said:


> hhahahaha, sorry... but there is a rapper from Vallejo named B-legit... and he invented tha use of connecting 2 blunts together at their ends and smoking an extra long grape blunt .... that or we can just take bong rips


cripes i thought 1 blunt was wasteful enough..........
bong hits of kine....sounds like a party to me!


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 31, 2008)

kochab said:


> cripes i thought 1 blunt was wasteful enough..........
> bong hits of kine....sounds like a party to me!


blueberry bud in a blueberry bomb (kingpin) wrap is one of life's greatest gifts you could give your tastebuds.... and your brain =p


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 31, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> blueberry bud in a blueberry bomb (kingpin) wrap is one of life's greatest gifts you could give your tastebuds.... and your brain =p


i agree


----------



## shallrelicme (Jan 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> guess we dont have everything. saw purple haze a few years ago. i grabbed 1 and grew it outside. ive been looking for it ever since.


So what is Purple Haze like? I have seen purple haze seeds for sale at buycheapseeds.com


----------



## Ser0 Products (Jan 31, 2008)

no purple kush in a grape swisher.... my life.


----------



## LiveHigh (Jan 31, 2008)

shallrelicme said:


> So what is Purple Haze like? I have seen purple haze seeds for sale at buycheapseeds.com


Holy shit dude your avatar is BOMB


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

i had to go pick up a prize for my new contest. the cannabis club is next door to the pipe shop. guess where i ended up AGAIN?




today's flavor: "Blue Dream"


is this it? could it be? that old school blueberry flavor is back. yep right here in this bag. smells very berry like. has a little hint of earthy tones. breaks up very nice. crystally but not sticky. has a very nice smooth smoke. i can taste it on my lips. very sweet. reminds me of summer time. i used to get blueberry when it first came out. it was very flavorful. then everyone started crossing it and it's gotten washed out. i haven't had anything this close to the original in a long time. they had cuttings of this on the shelf. i may have to go back......................


it came in as a lower grade but all they have on the top shelf is purple still. i rate this one above all the purples i've tried from them lately. this hits the head after one hit. a nice mellow high. very strong and relaxing.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 31, 2008)

DAMNIT FDD!!!!!!!


this is supposed to be flavor of the week, not flavor of the hour!!!!!!


/hating


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> DAMNIT FDD!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> this is supposed to be flavor of the week, not flavor of the hour!!!!!!
> ...



someone really needs to take my car keys away.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 31, 2008)

i think thas cool that you still buy meds tho. it shows you're still humble, and not cocky.


b/c if i had trees like you fdd, i WOULDNT BUY SHIT!


but i guess you do gotta keep up with what is on the streets perse


----------



## LiveHigh (Jan 31, 2008)

Actually, I don't blame him at all. I'm pretty sure he sells to some clinics, so it's not really like he's ever buying anything...more like selling a little less. Besides, I always find I get way better highs the first few times I smoke a strain. Buying eighths is perfect. You get to experience diff strains while getting higher than hell compared to smoking the same strain all month.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 31, 2008)

why not have more mothers?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> why not have more mothers?




i have 7 strains starting at the moment. 3 others in flower. i basically have availability to EVERYTHING. no need to keep mothers. by the time i flower one strain i have 5 more behind it waiting. 



i come back from the club with meds. my wife says "don't they owe you money"? i said "yeah, but if i buy this different weed then the money i give them for it can go towards them paying me the money they owe me". she just looked really confused and walked away.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 31, 2008)

hahahah thas how the women do.


she tells me that i have one expensive hobby


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have 7 strains starting at the moment. 3 others in flower. i basically have availability to EVERYTHING. no need to keep mothers. by the time i flower one strain i have 5 more behind it waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> i come back from the club with meds. my wife says "don't they owe you money"? i said "yeah, but if i buy this different weed then the money i give them for it can go towards them paying me the money they owe me". she just looked really confused and walked away.


its just like you're spending your earnings early... 
you'll eventually end up with the same amount of money at the end whether they gave you the money sooner than later...

and whats another few days?
hahaha

you make me jealous my friend


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

the more i spend the sooner i get paid.


----------



## Ser0 Products (Jan 31, 2008)

so the club builds tabs with you or what??? as far as you seelin them meds.


----------



## LiveHigh (Jan 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have 7 strains starting at the moment. 3 others in flower. i basically have availability to EVERYTHING. no need to keep mothers. by the time i flower one strain i have 5 more behind it waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> i come back from the club with meds. my wife says "don't they owe you money"? i said "yeah, but if i buy this different weed then the money i give them for it can go towards them paying me the money they owe me". she just looked really confused and walked away.


Yeah true. You wouldn't need mothers...Damn it makes me miss NorCal. I remember being within 5 blocks of literally like 5 clubs. And if I was willing to go a few miles it just got ridiculous. 

Don't you ever have strains that you feel you must keep around though? Or ever get what you think is an exceptional plant that you'd like to clone from?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

LiveHigh said:


> Yeah true. You wouldn't need mothers...Damn it makes me miss NorCal. I remember being within 5 blocks of literally like 5 clubs. And if I was willing to go a few miles it just got ridiculous.
> 
> Don't you ever have strains that you feel you must keep around though? Or ever get what you think is an exceptional plant that you'd like to clone from?



every frickin' day. i need more veg lights.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 31, 2008)

but see....fdd your lucky


you can have one clone fucking make up 1 pound easy....

if i had 7 different strains....shit i wouldnt even be tripping.... i got 7 pounds of different green.... of course its easy


shit if i had


----------



## kochab (Jan 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> every frickin' day. i need more veg lights.


put the fluros back up my friend..... they will be a slow grueling process but it would keep mothers alive and going slowly enough for you to clone when wanted to, or even take to clubs for other folks. go ahead make a hijack mom.....may as well make your outdoor project bigger than just your grow.


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> every frickin' day. i need more veg lights.


you too?


----------



## LiveHigh (Feb 6, 2008)

FDD be slacking! Where's the new flavors at??


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah its a new week, whats up?


----------



## kochab (Feb 6, 2008)

it burns.........we NEED IT!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2008)

my intra net was down.
maybe tomorrow.


----------



## kochab (Feb 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my intra net was down.
> maybe tomorrow.


blah


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2008)

i was there yesterday but left with nothing. purple diesel? come-on, that was the last straw. i refuse to support marijuana buying until they rid the boards of the purple. i told her that too. she said it was their regular growers and they had no choice. i yelled "NO PURPLE" and walked out.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i was there yesterday but left with nothing. purple diesel? come-on, that was the last straw. i refuse to support marijuana buying until they rid the boards of the purple. i told her that too. she said it was their regular growers and they had no choice. i yelled "NO PURPLE" and walked out.


tbh... i smoked some SourD ibl... and it was one of the more potent smokes i've ever had...

and it was purple as F*CK

i think i posted pics of it at some point... maybe not...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> tbh... i smoked some SourD ibl... and it was one of the more potent smokes i've ever had...
> 
> and it was purple as F*CK
> 
> i think i posted pics of it at some point... maybe not...



you mixed up your words there.........FUCK PURPLE....


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 8, 2008)

sorry my friend... i love the taste of purple...

my grandma or whoever didn't screw it up for me =]

purples make my mouth water... granted they aren't USUALLY ass knock you on your ass wonderful as others... but they're def. a good thing IMO


...a friend of mine today was trying to convince me to move to santa ana... its been eating at me... i need to become a part of this wonderful cal. MMJ community...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> sorry my friend... i love the taste of purple...
> 
> my grandma or whoever didn't screw it up for me =]
> 
> ...


are you packing yet?


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> are you packing yet?


lease is up in august i think..


me and AZ should have quite a few pounds done by then...

should cover most costs... =]


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 9, 2008)

Im debating going out there myself...and that's for real


----------



## EZELL (Feb 9, 2008)

Yo Cleveland Where It At.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

EZELL said:


> Yo Cleveland Where It At.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 9, 2008)

EZELL said:


> Yo Cleveland Where It At.



cleveland?

ohio?


----------



## dankforall (Feb 9, 2008)

Ohio has some of the best laws. It should be everywhere there!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 9, 2008)

here we go again.........

todays flavor: Hassan


i've tried this in the past and never gave it much thought but when i opened that jar and smelled it i knew i had to try some. it has that toasted wood/coffee smell with a strong sour/spicy undertone. the nuggets are hard an indicay. very nice golden cure to it. hits smooth with an earthy taste on the inhale, woodsy on the exhale, kushy in the lungs. minimal coughing. nice stony swirl in my head with a relaxing wave thru my body. i feel stooooned.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

I thought you were puffin on hijack.


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Feb 9, 2008)

dude, you gotta stop showin off all these buds..


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 9, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I thought you were puffin on hijack.


i switched it up. i do that about 5 or 6 times a day.


----------



## FaCultGen (Feb 9, 2008)

ok so i see alot of talk about the clubs... can you just walk up in there and get an 1/8 or 1/4 and thats it...?

do they even ask you for a prescription or medical card or anything?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 9, 2008)

FaCultGen said:


> ok so i see alot of talk about the clubs... can you just walk up in there and get an 1/8 or 1/4 and thats it...?
> 
> do they even ask you for a prescription or medical card or anything?



.......................


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 9, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I thought you were puffin on hijack.


how does that hijack taste?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2008)

toady we have "blackberry". 


and that it is. i'm getting excited. it looks like the berries are coming back. i used to get blueberry 10 years ago that you could taste on your tongue 20 mins after smoking a doobie. this is what we have here. smells like blackberries to me. i just cracked into a nuggy. WOW, very strong scent. it has "open" buds. they look somewhat loose and leafy but they aren't. they are actually pretty dense and very crystaly. as soon as the smoke hit my lips it tasted as if i bit into a piece of pie. WOW and WOW. smooth and fluffy, very tasty. immediate head rush. feels like a body high so far. .........wait.....as i sit here loading pics and taking 2 hits my head is swirling and i got the body high.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

looks niiiiceee......me likey


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> looks niiiiceee......me likey



i'll try to save some. i have a feeling it's gonna go quick though.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

ill be out in the area around 6ish...he is bout to be here in like 30 minutes..


----------



## 000420 (Feb 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> toady we have "blackberry".
> 
> 
> and that it is. i'm getting excited. it looks like the berries are coming back. i used to get blueberry 10 years ago that you could taste on your tongue 20 mins after smoking a doobie. this is what we have here. smells like blackberries to me. i just cracked into a nuggy. WOW, very strong scent. it has "open" buds. they look somewhat loose and leafy but they aren't. they are actually pretty dense and very crystaly. as soon as the smoke hit my lips it tasted as if i bit into a piece of pie. WOW and WOW. smooth and fluffy, very tasty. immediate head rush. feels like a body high so far. .........wait.....as i sit here loading pics and taking 2 hits my head is swirling and i got the body high.
> ...



bud looks dank......i love that rolling tray...reminds me of one i used to have...


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Feb 11, 2008)

looks like good smoke enjoy


----------



## stonegrove (Feb 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> toady we have "blackberry".
> 
> 
> and that it is. i'm getting excited. it looks like the berries are coming back. i used to get blueberry 10 years ago that you could taste on your tongue 20 mins after smoking a doobie. this is what we have here. smells like blackberries to me. i just cracked into a nuggy. WOW, very strong scent. it has "open" buds. they look somewhat loose and leafy but they aren't. they are actually pretty dense and very crystaly. as soon as the smoke hit my lips it tasted as if i bit into a piece of pie. WOW and WOW. smooth and fluffy, very tasty. immediate head rush. feels like a body high so far. .........wait.....as i sit here loading pics and taking 2 hits my head is swirling and i got the body high.
> ...


I wanna buy legal grade too


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2008)

i went by a second club today. i did an interview with the owner for an article that is soon to be posted in the elite section. so while i was there.......





sour diesel:


very nice nuggets yet again. a little dry. it's smells sweet when i pinch a nugget. kind of a fruity sweet. hits really smooth. has a diesely flavor with earthy undertones. and i'm pain free yet again.


----------



## f u z z (Feb 12, 2008)

The blackberry had my mouth watering.


----------



## LiveHigh (Feb 12, 2008)

No joke. I love blackbery. And SD is a classic...can't go wrong there...especially if you've been up to your nose in purples...it's definitely a nice change of pace.

If you're looking for a recommendation for your next choice: I would suggest candy apple...I know they got it up there in the bay area...and I've heard many great things. Never have been able to grab it myself

-LH


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 12, 2008)

Im jealous for real, why don't we have those clubs up here


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 12, 2008)

o yea im just loving the new pic zeke


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 12, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> o yea im just loving the new pic zeke


crude humor is where it's at kaya


----------



## asdfva (Feb 13, 2008)

Fdd, have you tried Purple Urkel?

I know that it's currently only found
in your part of the world. I would love
to see it fresh if you were interested. 

Thanks for all the amazing updates!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 13, 2008)

asdfva said:


> Fdd, have you tried Purple Urkel?
> 
> I know that it's currently only found
> in your part of the world. I would love
> ...



i pass it by every time. it's soooooo 3 years ago.  it's always here though. maybe next time.


----------



## LiveHigh (Feb 13, 2008)

I've smoked purple urkel numerous times. It's nothing too special. It will please the people who don't ever get the chance to smoke purples, but for us in California...it's whatever. I'd like to try some well grown white russian. Never can seem to find that around here. Kushes are taking over in Southern Cali and all else is getting harder to come by


----------



## kochab (Feb 13, 2008)

id love the blackberry.....
do clubs usually carry clones for the medicine strains that they sell?


----------



## asdfva (Feb 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i pass it by every time. it's soooooo 3 years ago.  it's always here though. maybe next time.





LiveHigh said:


> I've smoked purple urkel numerous times. It's nothing too special. It will please the people who don't ever get the chance to smoke purples, but for us in California...it's whatever.


I can understand that, especially being on
the other side of the continent. The Urkel
blew us away over here, and everyone had
Purple Urkel Eyes!


----------



## LiveHigh (Feb 13, 2008)

Haha..."Purple Urkel Eyes". 

I'm over the purples. I'd rather have some blueberry tasting bud...or blackberry tasting bud...or tropical tasting bud..mmmMm


----------



## asdfva (Feb 13, 2008)

In my specific area we had the Blue Berry
explosion about 6-7 years ago... Back then,
I had NO idea... but now I realize that someone
was totally in the know and was growing some
amazing strains for being in the East. 

Fdd... How about Apollo 13? Any thoughts on it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 21, 2008)

once again.......it's the cheese........










todays new flavor is "purple venom berry". it has a slight earthy purple smell. the buds look really good. when i broke one up it was kinda "powdery". when i put the flame to a bowl load it sparkles and crackles. i don't think it was flushed properly and i think it was quick dried. i will be taking this one back. if only it was properly grown.


----------



## Budsworth (Feb 21, 2008)

Cool thread, I love those pics. Very jealous.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 21, 2008)

Gotta love that Cheese! I do. After smoking it in the Dam I crave it at times. The smell and flavor are nice but I truly enjoy the high most of all. Very long lasting soaring high with a big body buzz componant


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Feb 21, 2008)

Yo fdd that sucks about da purps. But I remember reading u didnt like them anyways. I'm not a big fan myself they always seems to be on the harsher side. I'm glad to see u how the cheese to hold u down. Smoke on peAce


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Feb 21, 2008)

ha, thats pretty sweet. Sometimes I wish i could return a bag I wasnt satisfied with.


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 21, 2008)

I do not like cheese as a strain name for derb. It reminds me of heroin called cheese that is cut with ephedrine/cold medicine, cheesy color. But the quality of the herb looks pretty good!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2008)

i took the "purple venom berry" back. traded it for some "purple northern lights". there's just to much purple here these days. this one tastes like purple. i smoked a bowl and took a nice nap. it's a good smoke. too bad it has to be purple. i'm getting really tired of that flavor.


----------



## darknight (Mar 1, 2008)

9 days and no new reviews? you slacker you! lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

darknight said:


> 9 days and no new reviews? you slacker you! lol



after that nasty venom berry i'm scared to try anything new. i've been back several times but they have nothing new.


----------



## darknight (Mar 2, 2008)

well, i can understand that, though still what i would give to switch places with you for a day lol. yet again, 3 weeks and counting since i've had anything to smoke


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 3, 2008)

3 weeks? kill yourself... ive gone about 5 hours and im goin crazy... i cant eat!!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 3, 2008)

reviews please. anything??


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 3, 2008)

here's what i've been smoking all day......

hijack:

sativa dominant but shows strong indica traits. huge hard colas. sweet fruity smell. insane soaring head high. comes in waves. no ceiling. it's been curing in sealed glass jars since Oct.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

I found some of that in this mystery bag..........


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 3, 2008)

FDD which club you going to? Im still trying all the new ones since i moved to town from the bay area...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> FDD which club you going to? Im still trying all the new ones since i moved to town from the bay area...


come out here to "cares"...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 3, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> FDD which club you going to? Im still trying all the new ones since i moved to town from the bay area...


i go to 3 or 4 of them here.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks for the review, i love dis shit.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 4, 2008)

cali would that we canna?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2008)

hindu skunk:


very hinduy, very skunky. nice big, tight, hard nuggets. smells skunky. smooth hitting. tastes kushy and somewhat sweet. nice stony high.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 6, 2008)

looks real nice mister. i wanna grow hindu skunk or kush soon. i love this thread.


----------



## Budsworth (Mar 6, 2008)

Buutiful......


----------



## ganji2 (Mar 6, 2008)

I read through 11 pages and that was enough for me. This thread makes me jealous. Theres not ANY good genetics anywhere around me. I can't even get kindbud at all. All mexican swhag. Im so sad


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Mar 6, 2008)

This thread is like the first time you thumb through a Penthouse magazine during puberty

more please...


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 6, 2008)

LION~of~ZION said:


> This thread is like the first time you thumb through a Penthouse magazine during puberty
> 
> more please...


 haha exactly.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hindu skunk:
> 
> 
> very hinduy, very skunky. nice big, tight, hard nuggets. smells skunky. smooth hitting. tastes kushy and somewhat sweet. nice stony high.
> ...


Thats what I gre my last crop=) I love it I still have some i the fridge=)


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 6, 2008)

LiveHigh said:


> Haha..."Purple Urkel Eyes".
> 
> I'm over the purples. I'd rather have some blueberry tasting bud...or blackberry tasting bud...or tropical tasting bud..mmmMm



north east coast rocks blueberry like a true champion. BB is as common amongst the local yocals over by new england as your purples sound out in cali.

True BB is really one of the most common strains

most other strains are crossed with a really good indica pheno BB locally and the result is just an orgasmic juicyness on your taste buds that leaves a reminicence of fruitsnacks 

delicious


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 6, 2008)

ganji2 said:


> Theres not ANY good genetics anywhere around me. I can't even get kindbud at all. All mexican swhag.


i bet you your wrong...

FDD how much do you have in (weight wise) in that pic?


----------



## ganji2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Im a good two hours from a big city, where I'm sure there is good weed. I just dont know anybody over there. =/


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 6, 2008)

just go to every person you see and ask for weed....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 6, 2008)

yea right!!!!!


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 6, 2008)

works every time!!


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 6, 2008)

ganji2 said:


> Im a good two hours from a big city, where I'm sure there is good weed. I just dont know anybody over there. =/


if theres shwag theres gonna be some chronic, your just not asking the right person...

and hell, if its that hard to find... you have quite the market availible for ya...


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 6, 2008)

on tha real, just try to meet people casually, not about weed, THEN once you make some friends in tha city, you ask about weed connects... every state i have gone to i have found dat bomb bomb bomb bomb...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2008)

the purple is gone for today anyway. all kinds of good stuff. i looked at the board for 10 mins while waiting to go into the back office. we did what we had to do and i started walking out. i got to the buzzer door and almost let it close behind me. i stopped....................held it cracked for a second and thought.........should i go back in a get a new strain for my rollitup friends? hells yeah. i smiled and pulled the door open and went back in. here's what i got. 




Super Silver Haze:

i sat down and looked at her and smiled. without saying a word she spun around and grabbed 2 jars and set them in front of me. i like this new girl, she knows how to take care of patients. she knew just what i was looking for. she offered the ss haze and the Orange Crush. the OC looked amazing but i haven't had good SS Haze in awhile so i went with it. she said if i roll a doobie to use a crutch because you get mud hits halfway thru. 

it hits very smooth in the bong. huge hits that i can hold without choking. minimal lung damage. very nice all around high. my body feels great and i'm ready to go run a few errands. very hungry as well. it tastes of sweet and haze. i need to take a course in flavor description because i have a really hard time putting words to tastes. i can taste so many different things it's hard to grab ahold of 1 or 2 and describe them fully. my mind is very clear and my spell check is at 0 errors after this huge rambling of this SS Haze induced rant. i give this one 4 outta 4 leafs


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 15, 2008)

man it looks beautiful. i love this thread, nice description of the herb and buzz too.


----------



## LiveHigh (Mar 15, 2008)

Gotta love the SS Haze. I actually visited the bay area recently and I think in the four days I was there I tried atleast 8 different strains. Had some good Kahuna. Was very sweet tasting.


----------



## abso1utepain (Mar 15, 2008)

hey fdd, just wondering if you've ever come across easy sky out there? just wondering if you have any opinions on it


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

today we have "green crack":



this is a clone only strain. it is a quick finisher. it smells of sour skunk and a slight lemony scent. it is mad sticky. i put a bud on the end of my nose and it stuck there. this is very rare. it has nicely stacked calyxes. crystals everywhere. even the stems glisten. the high is strong and smooth. all over body and head. i just took a bong rip and my arms tingled and my eyes are blurry. immediate effects. very smooth. very skunky. i really like this flavor.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

i like lemony can i swing by and have a puff....you can stick a nug on my nose


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 17, 2008)

mmm i would like me some green crack. i just hope it doesn't make you pawn shit.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Mar 17, 2008)

they have green crack by my house. Hope it is as good as it is on ur side of Cali  thanks for the report


----------



## boooky (Mar 17, 2008)

Dude what the fuck......You always have somthing I want...fdd for president..Is greencrack called somthing else now? Everyone said it was lemon skunk for the longest time but I know its not.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

boooky said:


> Dude what the fuck......You always have somthing I want...fdd for president..Is greencrack called somthing else now? Everyone said it was lemon skunk for the longest time but I know its not.



i don't know and i'm too cracked out to google it.


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 17, 2008)

green crack aka cush.....it was out east then some rapper dropped the name green crack now on the west it stuck....i'll let ya know how she does in a couple months...lol....peace az


----------



## shamegame (Mar 17, 2008)

Some nice buds !


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks like Im getting some of that fo sho this week=)

FDD a salute to you.. Im smoking a jt of Dream Goddess


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 18, 2008)

holy shit balls that weed looks bomb...


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 18, 2008)

funny thing I did a yahoo search here's the first thing that popped up
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/15851-green-crack.html

*Green Crack*, also known as *Cush*, is a very potent strain of cannabis with notable taste and smell. One of the shortest flowering production clones it finishes in 43 days . It is a clone only. Potent aroma air scrubbers must be used in residential production. Green crack was referred to and thus made popular by many rap artists, including Kottonmouth Kings, Kingspade, The Game, Snoop Dogg, and Young Jeezy.
-Lineage (if known): SSSC Skunk #1 x Local Sweet Leaf Afghani
-Vegative Growth: very branchy and very fast. Likes to grow and reacts well to fertilizers.
-Flower Time: 42-49 days
-Yield: average.


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 18, 2008)

> green crack aka cush.....it was out east then some rapper dropped the name green crack now on the west it stuck....i'll let ya know how she does in a couple months...lol..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


correct bamm bamm..lol...peace az
also that flower time is wrong its a 52-57....with most taking at 55...peace az


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 18, 2008)

Sweet Thread!!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 19, 2008)

green crack comes in cuttings only?


----------



## Marktwang (Mar 19, 2008)

you da man fdd


----------



## boooky (Mar 19, 2008)

DudeLebowski said:


> green crack comes in cuttings only?


Yeah it sucks...From what Bamm posted you can prolly breed somthing close to it found me a project


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah if it really flowers how in how short of a time that the thing i posted was correct I definately wanna grow it.. I think i have a hookup possibly for cuttings up here..


----------



## boooky (Mar 19, 2008)

DNA has Lemon skunk and pure afgan......I think I hear Green Herion...


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 19, 2008)

well if you want quick flower...its all about pukeberry...its a clone only thats done in 42 days....im hoping to have cuts of it on saterday....peace az


----------



## greatdayn19 (Mar 20, 2008)

what state do you get your medical buds in


----------



## purpletrainwreck (Mar 20, 2008)

my name says it all.
pics to follow,,, week or so..


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 20, 2008)

Damn PT you're phostwhoring it up today=)


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 24, 2008)

Just checking in to say thanks for all the great bud reports FDD (I'm so jealous).
I'm be stopping in to drool regularly, good job you live. lol


----------



## shadymyster555 (Mar 26, 2008)

Update FDD? Any newsie herbsies?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

todays flavor:

Ducth Passion -

little tiny popcorn nuggets. this was he grade A, private reserve. top shelf stuff. it has very little smells. kinda smells like sativa. the nuggets grind up to powder. taste is minimal as well. tastes like a nice sweet sativa. smokes smooth and clean. tingles the lips leaving behind a sweet after taste. it's a 50/50 sativa/inidca. i'm halfway thru a doobie and feeling good. a nice relaxed pleasant feeling. i think i'll go walk thru the yard for a few.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 29, 2008)

Do you have a hard time deciphering the highs and different characteristics of weed being that you smoke all day long...For me in order to make my points valid, it would have to be the first thing I smoked that morning...Everything else after that is kinda like....well Im not sure how to explain it but I know you know what Im sayin


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Do you have a hard time deciphering the highs and different characteristics of weed being that you smoke all day long...For me in order to make my points valid, it would have to be the first thing I smoked that morning...Everything else after that is kinda like....well Im not sure how to explain it but I know you know what Im sayin



notice my descriptions are somewhat vague? i think i was going outside anyway. 

i'm fuckin' high.


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> todays flavor:
> 
> Ducth Passion -
> 
> ...



so whats the "B" grade look like?
who's grading the shit?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> so whats the "B" grade look like?
> who's grading the shit?


yeah, i don't know.


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, i don't know.


like how outdoor is somehow less valuable than indoor....

who makes these rules up?


----------



## shamegame (Mar 29, 2008)

This thread almost makes me want to go down to the club and buy sumfin different than my own. I normally only buy hash because I take care of myself on the bud end. Damn you FDD.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

shamegame said:


> This thread almost makes me want to go down to the club and buy sumfin different than my own. I normally only buy hash because I take care of myself on the bud end. Damn you FDD.



"variety is the spice of life."


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 29, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> like how outdoor is somehow less valuable than indoor....
> 
> who makes these rules up?


Where was that brought up.. ive never heard that before..i prefer outdoor but i like indoor too


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Where was that brought up.. ive never heard that before..i prefer outdoor but i like indoor too


i get 2800 an lb for outdoor, 3600 an lb for indoor. that's just how it is. the club across town will only pay 2400 max for outdoor but up to 3800 for indoor.


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 29, 2008)

hmmmm maybe because it's a controlled envirement, you gotta worry about bugs and stuff outdoors....But then again outdoor is some pretty sweet stuff.
Is organic worth more than commercial buds? Organics blow me the fuck away....but then again it could be pref? I think people don't know how good outdoor can be!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

bozley2g said:


> hmmmm maybe because it's a controlled envirement, you gotta worry about bugs and stuff outdoors....But then again outdoor is some pretty sweet stuff.
> Is organic worth more than commercial buds? Organics blow me the fuck away....but then again it could be pref? I think people don't know how good outdoor can be!!!!!!!


organic is preferred but the prices are the same.


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 29, 2008)

I wonder why that is...you would think organic would be worth more cause of the quality...is their a major diff in your indoor than outdoor?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

bozley2g said:


> I wonder why that is...you would think organic would be worth more cause of the quality...is their a major diff in your indoor than outdoor?




the outdoor lasts longer so it sells slower so they pay less. i think the outdoor is much stonier. people smoke it and get laid out for the day. indoor you get high for 10 minutes then you have to smoke more. the indoor smokes faster so it sells faster so it's worth more. this is all i can assume.


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 29, 2008)

Well people don't know what their missing then!!!!! I love me some good organic outdoor man... straight up candy nugs!!!!!! Have you ever brought it to their attention?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

bozley2g said:


> Well people don't know what their missing then!!!!! I love me some good organic outdoor man... straight up candy nugs!!!!!! Have you ever brought it to their attention?


i walked out with my outdoor laughing after they offered me 2200.


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 29, 2008)

Exactly what I would have done.......money hungry bastards......prolly make me enjoy the nugs more too!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 29, 2008)

hey fdd....such a cool and informative thread....yea....jealousy inspiring as well....but.....so instructive....thanks fdd!


----------



## edux10 (Mar 29, 2008)

I think the price difference between in and outdoor is that you have to look at all the overhead on the indoor. You have to pay for rent, water, electricity, equipment, etc. Outdoor you just have to own land, you can use all organic stuff wich is cheap and free sunlight. All you have to worry about is a wild rabbit or dear coming by and munching down on your crop. Prices around here are the same as fdd said like 28 outdoor and up to 36 indoor. Some people try to push the purps and kush for up to 42 though!!!


----------



## shamegame (Mar 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the outdoor lasts longer so it sells slower so they pay less. i think the outdoor is much stonier. people smoke it and get laid out for the day. indoor you get high for 10 minutes then you have to smoke more. the indoor smokes faster so it sells faster so it's worth more. this is all i can assume.


Maybe because outdoor harvests tend to yield more on average, they pay less. Whereas indoor square footage is valuable so they pay top dollar?

Also indoor tends to have less suprises in the nugs - spiders, worms, rot, etc.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i walked out with my outdoor laughing after they offered me 2200.


really we pay 2150 maxx for a pound of primo here in toronto. Grafruite Juicyfruit. That is the black market though


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 30, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> really we pay 2150 maxx for a pound of primo here in toronto. Grafruite Juicyfruit. That is the black market though


 
Becareful some of those shady people robbed one of the dispensaries up here last night before closing I hear....So always something to be aware of when you go to sell your bud to the dispensary.. I guy the dudes showed up right before closing.. Im trying to find an article on it.. That's the only thing that worries me about the clubs..


FDD.. Damn you your flavor of the week is making me jealous... Good thing Im smoking on some of CaliGrown's Strawberry Cough=)


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the outdoor lasts longer so it sells slower so they pay less. i think the outdoor is much stonier. people smoke it and get laid out for the day. indoor you get high for 10 minutes then you have to smoke more. the indoor smokes faster so it sells faster so it's worth more. this is all i can assume.


 
I concur.... That Warlock and Santa Berry were kicking my ass!!! That was some of the best outdoor I've had in days... Indoor definately the high doesn't seem to last that long to me.. I still havea small santa berry nug saved away for a special..NOW THE HIJACK!!!that is something fuckin special!!!!!!! Unfotunately my dumbass smoked all of mine in Santa Cruz last weekend=)


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> I concur.... That Warlock and Santa Berry were kicking my ass!!! That was some of the best outdoor I've had in days... Indoor definately the high doesn't seem to last that long to me.. I still havea small santa berry nug saved away for a special..NOW THE HIJACK!!!that is something fuckin special!!!!!!! Unfotunately my dumbass smoked all of mine in Santa Cruz last weekend=)




it's a beautiful day for a drive.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 30, 2008)

I know I'm going to call homie and see if he's awake I talked to him an hour ago and he saounded like he was about to pass out


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 30, 2008)

sun is shining..


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

I've been working on some 3rd Eye. I _really_ can't complain.


----------



## darknight (Mar 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's a beautiful day for a drive.


lol, well it may be beautiful there, but it'd be a long drive for me if i ever were to make it. not that i really have any clue where you live, other than northern cali, but it would basically be a 20+ hour drive for me to say, go out to redding. still, with some of the stuff i've seen you do, i could wish for it


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 31, 2008)

Nor-Cal kicks ass. I really miss driving around in the area between Redding, Klamath Falls, Susanville, etc.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 1, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> Nor-Cal kicks ass. I really miss driving around in the area between Redding, Klamath Falls, Susanville, etc.


 
Russian River Road baby. One of the finest drives in California.

I am going down to the club to see what I can find.


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 1, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Russian River Road


Scary things happen when you plug that into Google Images. Halfway down the page, AAAHHH MY EEEYEEESSSSS NOOOOOOOO


----------



## storm22 (Apr 1, 2008)

i could never afford a club, but i want to apply for the different strains and clones, how much is it per gram at a club? and how much is a clone


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 1, 2008)

storm22 said:


> i could never afford a club, but i want to apply for the different strains and clones, how much is it per gram at a club? and how much is a clone


The clubs are very expensive. The same or more then street prices. I was looking through a LA area mag that listed all the clubs and it was all 45-65 an freakin' eighth! And there was no weight break, so if it was 50 an eighth, it was 400 an ounce So if you are connected, you can still get awesome shit for alot cheaper than the clubs, but then you are getting it illegally. I don't know how much clones are though. I have heard that at NORML meetings they have been known to hand out clones and sacks to card carriers. At least in Oregon they have and Oregon doesn't have dispensaries.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 1, 2008)

storm22 said:


> i could never afford a club, but i want to apply for the different strains and clones, how much is it per gram at a club? and how much is a clone


It is pretty expensive. I just picked up this:







It's just a gram of OG-13 ( Which is very good, I just smoked some.) , a gram of Purple Widow, and a gram of " full bubble HP " hash. The bud was 25$ a gram and 65 and eighth. The hash ( Which is always good ) is a bargain in my opinion, at 20$ a gram.

I normally just buy hashes and I haven't bought bud from the clubs in weeks as I grow my own, but I think FDD nailed it about variety. 

I'm glad I made the trip down there


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 1, 2008)

Clubs in SoCal vary. My favorite place has their nicer strains from $55 - $65 per 1/8th with a few weekly specials @ $35 and $45, crazy since 34-45 are the prices I used to pay in college (!!). Unfortunately there isn't much of a break on quantity, and I generally feel like a shitheel for asking about it anyway. I think it gives them the wrong idea--I have an abnormal intake for an individual.


----------



## kochab (Apr 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's a beautiful day for a drive.



ha ha now theres an idea. maybe we can plan something so u can try out some raft raised up in the southern states, but that wont be till twords the end of this year anyways

and i lost the viet parents by the way so let me know how well or extremely shitty my first breed turned out. As im sure it will be a success or total failure


----------



## storm22 (Apr 2, 2008)

damn clubs are expensive, but yea i would only get clones, hash and the occasional bud for variety


----------



## shamegame (Apr 2, 2008)

storm22 said:


> damn clubs are expensive, but yea i would only get clones, hash and the occasional bud for variety


 The clubs in Orange county do not carry clones or seeds anymore, and it seems to keep the DEA at bay. But cities are passing ordinances to outlaw clubs one after the other.To get clones you have to drive to L.A. or Hollywood here.


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 2, 2008)

shamegame said:


> The clubs in Orange county do not carry clones or seeds anymore, and it seems to keep the DEA at bay. But cities are passing ordinances to outlaw clubs one after the other.To get clones you have to drive to L.A. or Hollywood here.


Yeah, I'm looking at getting off my rear and going into Hollywood for that too. The places near me don't seem to want to deal with clones these days either. I had asked a while back (before I was ready) and there were a couple places that had a pretty meager selection, now it seems like they'd rather not bother at all. 

My bagseed test plants are all pretty happy, including the PK I started a couple weeks back, so now it's time to go pick up some known good genetics. 

Shamegame, is there anywhere in Hollywood you think is especially good? PM me if you want.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 2, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> Yeah, I'm looking at getting off my rear and going into Hollywood for that too. The places near me don't seem to want to deal with clones these days either. I had asked a while back (before I was ready) and there were a couple places that had a pretty meager selection, now it seems like they'd rather not bother at all.
> 
> My bagseed test plants are all pretty happy, including the PK I started a couple weeks back, so now it's time to go pick up some known good genetics.
> 
> Shamegame, is there anywhere in Hollywood you think is especially good? PM me if you want.


Good luck to ya, hope you find some kickass clones for your next grow. If I wasn't up to my ass in seeds that I want to grow and breeding to do I would be on my way to Hollywood right now heh.


----------



## darknight (Apr 10, 2008)

8 days? you're slackin yet again fdd lol. nah, just playing. i for one love to read your reviews and see the pictures of all the different strains you get, so when ya get a chance.... WE NEED OUR NEW FLAVOR OF THE WEEK  lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

darknight said:


> 8 days? you're slackin yet again fdd lol. nah, just playing. i for one love to read your reviews and see the pictures of all the different strains you get, so when ya get a chance.... WE NEED OUR NEW FLAVOR OF THE WEEK  lol



i'll try to get a new one today. thanks for the reminder.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

todays flavor.............

blackberry kush:


mmmmm, good stuff. very nice dense walnut sized nuggets. typical of your kushes. it has a skiunky, kushy smell to it. hints of sweetness in the background. it hits very smooth. WOW, it has a burst of berry flavor on the exhale. hang-on, i'm smoking it as i type this. i need to stop a second and enjoy what i have.................................................................


.......................... yeah, this is good. i can feel all my tension just blowing away with the exhaled smoke. i'm 3 hits in and all good. i have back issues which cause my whole body to stiffen and become tense. this just relaxed everything. i can go do things now. i feel "stoned" but motivated. i give this one 4 doobies: 


  




or maybe i'll just go take a nap. wow.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 10, 2008)

I love Blackberries! I'd love to ever find something even as close to as tasty as that!  

Good find fdd...


----------



## shamegame (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice! And also a rating system! " 4 doobies " lol.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 10, 2008)

sounds like bomb smoke


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> todays flavor.............
> 
> blackberry kush:
> 
> ...


i love the blackberry been getting it for the past few weeks.. do you pay the full 55$ a eighth or do you get hooked up... i have to pay 60$ a eighth but its worth it..


----------



## 000420 (Apr 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> todays flavor.............
> 
> blackberry kush:
> 
> ...


oh yeah! this is a good one...i just had some of this last week or so....man it was good....


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 11, 2008)

Have to keep my eye on this thread!!! Thanks FDD!


----------



## kochab (Apr 12, 2008)

any chance that they sell clones for that @ the club you got it from? prob make a nice flavor addition for the raft. Nice and crystally too 

oh yeah i ment to ask you, does any of your raft buds sometimes spark? we had a couple of them do that and i originally thought that it just wasnt flushed enough but we had another one do it other than that first one and it was flushed for 4 weeks......?
it sparks like someone sprinkled gunpowder on it or something. dosent taste different, dosent have any less high to it, but it does pop you i the eye if your using a short bowl and man does that shit hurt....


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 12, 2008)

kochab said:


> any chance that they sell clones for that @ the club you got it from? prob make a nice flavor addition for the raft. Nice and crystally too
> 
> oh yeah i ment to ask you, does any of your raft buds sometimes spark? we had a couple of them do that and i originally thought that it just wasnt flushed enough but we had another one do it other than that first one and it was flushed for 4 weeks......?
> it sparks like someone sprinkled gunpowder on it or something. dosent taste different, dosent have any less high to it, but it does pop you i the eye if your using a short bowl and man does that shit hurt....


lol firecracker weed.. well if it was flushed 4 weeks.. and dried and cured properly then idk ..but im sure fdd will let you know if its normal which it dosent sound like it is.


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 12, 2008)

A chunk of stem can pop an ember if you're burning down a whole dense nug in a big party bowl. 

Is that what you're up to?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2008)

a few years ago i grew some martian mean green. it was outdoors. it was fully flushed for several weeks. the ash was white and dusty. i dry screened some of it and made kief. if you put a little pile of the kief down and put a flame to it it sparkled and crackled. it was the trichromes bursting and burning i assume. i have seen this several times with several other strains since then. i don't remember if the raft did it or not. it very well may have.


----------



## kochab (Apr 12, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> A chunk of stem can pop an ember if you're burning down a whole dense nug in a big party bowl.
> 
> Is that what you're up to?


no this was a normal sized bowl, and I ALWAYS make sure there is not any stems in it when i pack the bowl. But i know what your talking about and usually whenever that happens it throws a bit of the bud out, but this is different. When you put fire to the bud it sparks. when you take a toke off the pipe after putting fire to it then it just sparks more (i think cause the flame goes over more of the bud then).....
i think it may be the actual crystals on the bud sparking. You can see them jump off and fly to wherever when the flame hits it and it sparks....
i mean its not really a problem except for they occasionally catch me in the eye and that stings a good bit. hell if it wasnt for that id want all of it to spark, it looks neat.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2008)

kochab said:


> no this was a normal sized bowl, and I ALWAYS make sure there is not any stems in it when i pack the bowl. But i know what your talking about and usually whenever that happens it throws a bit of the bud out, but this is different. When you put fire to the bud it sparks. when you take a toke off the pipe after putting fire to it then it just sparks more (i think cause the flame goes over more of the bud then).....
> i think it may be the actual crystals on the bud sparking. You can see them jump off and fly to wherever when the flame hits it and it sparks....
> i mean its not really a problem except for they occasionally catch me in the eye and that stings a good bit. hell if it wasnt for that id want all of it to spark, it looks neat.


yep, that's my genetics.


----------



## kochab (Apr 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yep, that's my genetics.


not all of the raft have done it so far. out of the phenos ive flowered about half of them do. I just wanted to make sure that I didnt fuck it up or anything while growing it.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 12, 2008)

kochab said:


> not all of the raft have done it so far. out of the phenos ive flowered about half of them do. I just wanted to make sure that I didnt fuck it up or anything while growing it.


 fdds trippy genes for ya


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> todays flavor.............
> 
> blackberry kush:
> 
> ...


nice... i gota get my hands on some of that stuff... rescently jus been sticking with good old WW but perhaps its time for a change...


----------



## kochab (Apr 13, 2008)

BlazedUpPanda said:


> nice... i gota get my hands on some of that stuff... rescently jus been sticking with good old WW but perhaps its time for a change...


ww has been overrated for way too long


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 14, 2008)

overrated is not the right word... yes there is too much of it around which means variety isnt encourged enough but it is still a brilliant strain


----------



## kochab (Apr 14, 2008)

BlazedUpPanda said:


> overrated is not the right word... yes there is too much of it around which means variety isnt encourged enough but it is still a brilliant strain


its just my opinion that there are better strains out there nowa days other than the same old ones that have been grown for years and years on end.
sure it has above average crystal coverage but as far as the smell and taste, its mucho burnt out


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 15, 2008)

fair enough.. my bad if i came across a little strong... and as i said i agree that variety isnt encouraged enough...


----------



## humbo jumbo (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey fdd, I'm curious what co-op you go to? a lot of those nugs look mouth watering. Id like to check that place out sometime


I found a new place I really like. They have a pretty big price range. Some of it can kind of get too pricy for me. But you may wanna check out there website. Dunno if I am allowed to give links but. Google The pure life alternative and it will be the first one. They always hvae a huge menu up. and AWESOME concentrates. Plus they had some real good purple haze in the other day. Sold out pretty fast though :/


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2008)

humbo jumbo said:


> Hey fdd, I'm curious what co-op you go to? a lot of those nugs look mouth watering. Id like to check that place out sometime
> 
> 
> I found a new place I really like. They have a pretty big price range. Some of it can kind of get too pricy for me. But you may wanna check out there website. Dunno if I am allowed to give links but. Google The pure life alternative and it will be the first one. They always hvae a huge menu up. and AWESOME concentrates. Plus they had some real good purple haze in the other day. Sold out pretty fast though :/


excellent menu. i'm 8 hours north of you.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 15, 2008)

mmmmm, this is fun getting a smoke report on all these different strains from a cannaisseur like yourself..

subscribed


----------



## kochab (Apr 15, 2008)

BlazedUpPanda said:


> and as i said i agree that variety isnt encouraged enough...


yeah but the real question is how do we go about changing it? I wasnt trying to seem hostile to you in my last post either. In fact i rarely get aggravated by the riu members (even noobs dont bug me that much with their repetitive questions).
Although if i have a reason to bring up a little bitching i dont hesitate for that either.


----------



## High4Life (Apr 17, 2008)

Some Guys just get all the luck .... That is 1 cool SweetyShop you go to greencrack looked killer man ,


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

i don't remember if i covered this one yet or not but it's what i'm smoking today. 

hijack:


this is from my private stock. it's been jarred and buried in the back of my closet for 6 months. it has a very nice cure to it. smells sweet and sour. very dense nuggets. burns very slow and smooth. has a sweet kushy taste. very heavy body/head high. all organic, outdoor.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Apr 17, 2008)

how cute you made your own little sign and everything


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 17, 2008)

hahah.. ya was about to say.. i like it though  
No doobie rating this time??? 
pics look dam good tho. 

Panda


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 17, 2008)

looks bomb. can't wait till I harvest again


----------



## shamegame (Apr 17, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> how cute you made your own little sign and everything


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## kochab (Apr 17, 2008)

looks great.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 17, 2008)

Damn I want some of that Hijack that stuff smokes soooo nice I love it.. Im puffing on some Maui Wowie Gold I picked up at a local club today..


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 17, 2008)

BlazedUpPanda said:


> hahah.. ya was about to say.. i like it though
> No doobie rating this time???
> pics look dam good tho.
> 
> Panda


It may need a bong rating.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> It may need a bong rating.


it's mine so ..... 

actually i took a sample to the club today and she thought it was indoor. 
they said they'd take it. wanted more than what i have.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's mine so .....
> 
> actually i took a sample to the club today and she thought it was indoor.
> they said they'd take it. wanted more than what i have.


If you need an impartial third party to evaluate your stuff I am ready and willing!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

shamegame said:


> If you need an impartial third party to evaluate your stuff I am ready and willing!



i saved some.


----------



## kochab (Apr 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's mine so .....
> 
> actually i took a sample to the club today and she thought it was indoor.
> they said they'd take it. wanted more than what i have.


see burying those stashes that no one wants to pay for does pay off in the end. remember when they didnt want to pay your price last harvest season? karma comes back to bite some people. I guess theres good karma too.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i saved some.


Wait. We are smoking some of mine first, I need an honest review before we get too blazed.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's mine so .....
> 
> actually i took a sample to the club today and she thought it was indoor.
> they said they'd take it. wanted more than what i have.


I don't blame them


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 20, 2008)

happy 420. 


today i will start the morning off with a nice sample from our own shamegame. he says this is mystery weed. "bubblegum?" it smells like "juicy fruit" to me. very nice dense nuggets. i really like the nice brownish color. very good flush and cure. hits smooth. minimal coughing. leaves a nice little hint of sweetness on the tip of my tongue. it has a very nice head high the slowly creeps up into my skull. i am really enjoying this AM bowl load. gonna have to give it 4 bong rips.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 20, 2008)

damn that looks pretty~!!!!!!


----------



## kochab (Apr 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> happy 420.
> 
> 
> today i will start the morning off with a nice sample from our own shamegame. he says this is mystery weed. "bubblegum?" it smells like "juicy fruit" to me. very nice dense nuggets. i really like the nice brownish color. very good flush and cure. hits smooth. minimal coughing. leaves a nice little hint of sweetness on the tip of my tongue. it has a very nice head high the slowly creeps up into my skull. i am really enjoying this AM bowl load. gonna have to give it 4 bong rips.
> ...


damn......shamegame you coulda brought some of this by my place...... 

im out this morning.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 21, 2008)

kochab said:


> damn......shamegame you coulda brought some of this by my place......
> 
> im out this morning.


Just give me an address and my dog and I will be on our way!. Yay 4 bong rip rating from the mystery bud.We ran so many strains through FDD's bong it was sick. Green crack rocked. So did the hijack. The were all pretty good. I haven't tried the warlock yet. 

Thanks for the Hospitality, the tour ( yay I got to see the cathouse  ), and the prizes. It was a great weekend with my family, and hanging out trading some bong rips and shooting the shit with FDD for a few hours really capped it off. If you are ever in my neck of the woods you are welcome in my home man.

P.S. - that oil is brutal. Also, nice lable you made there - "mystery game" lol.


----------



## bud2befree (Apr 22, 2008)

fired up a doobie of purple kush!!! splendid! am toast! enjoy yer day!


----------



## SouthernOregonOrganic (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> all the strains being reviewed were purchased at the clubs in my town.
> we have EVERYTHING.


I asked you a month ago or so what dispensary's you go through/supply but u didnt even Entertain the question...So i ask again, what club do u supply/go through?? I was going to cali when i first asked, and im going back to cali beginning of next month and id love to swing by the place/places you frequent. I used to have Cali Medical, no more as im no longer a resident BUT all my friends and i mean ALLL my friends have medical in California. And iv medical here in Oregon so dont worrie im not a dea agent looking for an address or anything. I just seriously admire your work and it would be a privilege to sample some of your work, even if its over priced 65$ an 8th. And that is what the clubs are charging now for best quality herb, its OUTRAGEOUS!! but so is the quality of the herb...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

SouthernOregonOrganic said:


> I asked you a month ago or so what dispensary's you go through/supply but u didnt even Entertain the question...So i ask again, what club do u supply/go through?? I was going to cali when i first asked, and im going back to cali beginning of next month and id love to swing by the place/places you frequent. I used to have Cali Medical, no more as im no longer a resident BUT all my friends and i mean ALLL my friends have medical in California. And iv medical here in Oregon so dont worrie im not a dea agent looking for an address or anything. I just seriously admire your work and it would be a privilege to sample some of your work, even if its over priced 65$ an 8th. And that is what the clubs are charging now for best quality herb, its OUTRAGEOUS!! but so is the quality of the herb...


you have to have a cali card to get into cali clubs. the club i go to has a 1 month waiting list to get in.


----------



## humbo jumbo (Apr 22, 2008)

hey fdd I will be visiting dark star winery over the summer up in you neck of the woods
Maybe we could share a bowl or two


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

humbo jumbo said:


> hey fdd I will be visiting dark star winery over the summer up in you neck of the woods
> Maybe we could share a bowl or two


that's nowhere near me.


----------



## humbo jumbo (Apr 22, 2008)

Well not the main, winery thats closer to santa barbra. 

Maybe I should of been more detailed with what I meant, they are family friends and have a small cellar up there with a nice home. I believe it is more of a personal home more than an actual winery. So that was my mistake.

We visit every 3 years, and this summer is when we are all going up for a sort of family reunion!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

humbo jumbo said:


> Well not the main, winery thats closer to santa barbra.
> 
> Maybe I should of been more detailed with what I meant, they are family friends and have a small cellar up there with a nice home. I believe it is more of a personal home more than an actual winery. So that was my mistake.
> 
> We visit every 3 years, and this summer is when we are all going up for a sort of family reunion!


you wouldn't be the first here.


----------



## SouthernOregonOrganic (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you have to have a cali card to get into cali clubs. the club i go to has a 1 month waiting list to get in.


Wow one month? Must be quite exclusive, like the Vapor Room in San Francisco which no one can get in to unless you became an exclusive member. I obviously wouldn't go there my self, but a friend with proper paper work would go in my place.... U seem reluctant to give up the info?Even if it is a months wait it would be roughly a month till i actually got to California. So if i were to have the Proper info, one of my buddies could get their names put on the list and "Viola" problem solved. 
But if you don't feel comfortable giving out info on the place because you don't wont to put it in jeopardy of having its local known, I understand where your coming from.Iv seen too many dispensary's closed down for bogus fukin reasons. Buuut if your being a herb Nazi and holding back because i don't Currently have a California card, well thats just not right. I'M not hating or any thing,like i said you have my utmost respect when it comes to ANYTHING regarding cannabis; and thats saying a lot as i don't have much respect for very many people.


----------



## kochab (Apr 22, 2008)

SouthernOregonOrganic said:


> Wow one month? Must be quite exclusive, like the Vapor Room in San Francisco which no one can get in to unless you became an exclusive member. I obviously wouldn't go there my self, but a friend with proper paper work would go in my place.... U seem reluctant to give up the info?Even if it is a months wait it would be roughly a month till i actually got to California. So if i were to have the Proper info, one of my buddies could get their names put on the list and "Viola" problem solved.
> But if you don't feel comfortable giving out info on the place because you don't wont to put it in jeopardy of having its local known, I understand where your coming from.Iv seen too many dispensary's closed down for bogus fukin reasons. Buuut if your being a herb Nazi and holding back because i don't Currently have a California card, well thats just not right. I'M not hating or any thing,like i said you have my utmost respect when it comes to ANYTHING regarding cannabis; and thats saying a lot as i don't have much respect for very many people.


yo thats pretty fucking rude mate. You come in here and get (not even) a hundred post and few pages of reading in the site and then whanna call our buddy (which is mod to said site) a fucking weed nazi?
go suck a dick.

maybe its because he dosent want a stalker to know which county he lives in? whats it to you anways? he said no, get over it and stop demanding reasons why.
your momma should have taught you some manners man.......


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 22, 2008)

kochab said:


> yo thats pretty fucking rude mate. You come in here and get (not even) a hundred post and few pages of reading in the site and then whanna call our buddy (which is mod to said site) a fucking weed nazi?
> go suck a dick.
> 
> maybe its because he dosent want a stalker to know which county he lives in? whats it to you anways? he said no, get over it and stop demanding reasons why.
> your momma should have taught you some manners man.......


 well it looks like your mom did not do to well either


----------



## kochab (Apr 22, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> well it looks like your mom did not do to well either


im not usually that harsh but he used the word nazi in reference to someone i like as a person.

and he caught me before the evening re toke....


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 22, 2008)

kochab said:


> im not usually that harsh but he used the word nazi in reference to someone i like as a person.
> 
> and he caught me before the evening re toke....


 i see...just took my t0kes before i got on RIU


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

todays flavor...................

Trainwreck:


northern california local strain. it's the real deal. i can tell just by the bud structure. smells like pine and chocolate. rock hard nuggets covered in crystals. very sticky. hits like a breath of fresh nuggies. no coughing, very smooth. leaves a slight sweet/spicy taste on the palate. took 2 and 1/2 mins to hit me after 2 bongs rips. felt like my brain did a forward somersault which then leveled out into a nice slow roll. good stuff my friends. get some. 

 ...


----------



## stankers (Apr 23, 2008)

i didn't realize trainwreck was a nor-cal strain. it looks yummy.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 23, 2008)

stankers said:


> i didn't realize trainwreck was a nor-cal strain. it looks yummy.


 Yup those northerners produce some crazy shit


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Yup those northerners produce some crazy shit


what? huh? who did it?


----------



## kochab (Apr 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> todays flavor...................
> 
> Trainwreck:
> 
> ...


  
maybe soon nc will have a club i can go to.
hell in my town me and my associates are the most likely to open one up if its ever legalized.
by the way im looking for information about how i could do that if anyone happens to know anything about anything to that nature......?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2008)

Ya fdd I'm wanting your connection,,,,seeds....beer store....address,bong... well you know, some people.
It's time to strap on the cat's


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what? huh? who did it?


 well i know you played part in it


----------



## mistacurious (Apr 24, 2008)

just went through all 28 pages with my g/f. this is our new favorite thread and has us considering norcal as opposed to socal when she gets out of law school. my friend goes to USC and cannot stop talking about cali. See you guys in a couple years!!! Can't wait to have you all over the house and just chilllll.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 28, 2008)

Damn that trainwreck looks exactly like the two I just watered=)FDD you always gots the best goods=)


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 28, 2008)

we need a new weekly strain fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

jacks surprise. grown by fdd. smells like sour grapefruit. has a sweet and sour taste to it. rock hard nuggies. i had to take some over to my commercial hydro grower friend and show him. he's always telling me i can't get rock hard nuggies unless i go hydro with 1000 watters. i finally showed him it can be done otherwise. tastes really fickin' good. mmmmmmmmm. very nice cerebral high. lazy eyed and swirling. 

View attachment 109174 View attachment 109175 View attachment 109176


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 28, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> we need a new weekly strain fdd


And 21 minutes later.........


fdd2blk said:


> jacks surprise. grown by fdd. smells like sour grapefruit. has a sweet and sour taste to it. rock hard nuggies. i had to take some over to my commercial hydro grower friend and show him. he's always telling me i can't get rock hard nuggies unless i go hydro with 1000 watters. i finally showed him it can be done otherwise. tastes really fickin' good. mmmmmmmmm. very nice cerebral high. lazy eyed and swirling.


Wow ask and receive
What no Doobie Rating?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> And 21 minutes later.........
> 
> Wow ask and receive


i do my best.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i do my best.


Yeah it looks like it, those are some hairy looking bitches, Sweet!!


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> jacks surprise. grown by fdd. smells like sour grapefruit. has a sweet and sour taste to it. rock hard nuggies. i had to take some over to my commercial hydro grower friend and show him. he's always telling me i can't get rock hard nuggies unless i go hydro with 1000 watters. i finally showed him it can be done otherwise. tastes really fickin' good. mmmmmmmmm. very nice cerebral high. lazy eyed and swirling.
> 
> View attachment 109174 View attachment 109175 View attachment 109176


 The texture of that bud is awesome..it does look sweet ..real sweet I tried hydro but i went back to soil


----------



## jaydiem02 (May 10, 2008)

New Flavor of the Week =p


----------



## smokingbot (May 10, 2008)

Sweet thread.


----------



## nickfury510 (May 11, 2008)

great thread.....


----------



## jordann9e (May 11, 2008)

any guesses on variety? i'll guess sativa dom. strain. NOT purple lol... spicy... prolific thread


----------



## ViRedd (May 11, 2008)

If weed was legalized, there wouldn't be much of a need for clubs. Anyone who wanted it would just grow it themselves. 

Hey fdd ... are you in NorCal or SoCal?

Vi


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2008)

ViRedd said:


> If weed was legalized, there wouldn't be much of a need for clubs. Anyone who wanted it would just grow it themselves.
> 
> Hey fdd ... are you in NorCal or SoCal?
> 
> Vi



northern.


----------



## t0k3s (May 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> northern.


I think we need a fresh strain to liven things up i wish i could be in northern...southern cali just isnt cutting it


----------



## nickfury510 (May 11, 2008)

hey fdd.my buddy was telling me about pineapple diesel..ever heard of it ..and is it as awesome as my buddy made it out to be? according to him its one of the best strains he has ever had


----------



## shamegame (May 11, 2008)

ViRedd said:


> If weed was legalized, there wouldn't be much of a need for clubs. Anyone who wanted it would just grow it themselves.
> 
> Hey fdd ... are you in NorCal or SoCal?
> 
> Vi


Not true. Here in California it is locally legal for patients to buy,grow,have,and to transport marijuana. Everyone who can get into the clubs can also grow their own. But some people have more money than time, or don't feel like growing, or are afraid to start growing - also growers like to mix it up and try new things in addition to their own stuff. Not to mention being able to get things most won't make for themselves even if they grow such as hash, oil, pre-made food products, etc.

In situations where pot is legal there will always be a market for clubs.


----------



## kochab (May 11, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> hey fdd.my buddy was telling me about pineapple diesel..ever heard of it ..and is it as awesome as my buddy made it out to be? according to him its one of the best strains he has ever had


that sounds damn good anyone else heard the word on ANY pineapple strains or where to get them?



shamegame said:


> Not true. Here in California it is locally legal for patients to buy,grow,have,and to transport marijuana. Everyone who can get into the clubs can also grow their own. But some people have more money than time, or don't feel like growing, or are afraid to start growing - also growers like to mix it up and try new things in addition to their own stuff. Not to mention being able to get things most won't make for themselves even if they grow such as hash, oil, pre-made food products, etc.
> 
> In situations where pot is legal there will always be a market for clubs.


and thats true as well
_I would like to know what id need to get together to start a club if weeds ever legalized in my state And Im not an "elite" so i cant see the threads that fdd did the interviews to that club owner...._


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2008)

kochab said:


> that sounds damn good anyone else heard the word on ANY pineapple strains or where to get them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm taking college courses to learn all this. i'll let you know in a few months.


----------



## Zekedogg (May 11, 2008)

They offer 8 courses here in washington through the THCF for 70 bucks....Im taking them


----------



## kochab (May 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm taking college courses to learn all this. i'll let you know in a few months.



I knew you were going to oaksterdam but i didnt know that this was anything included in those classes.
If i did i would be trying to find a way to go, but my wife would never have it


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> They offer 8 courses here in washington through the THCF for 70 bucks....Im taking them


Oaksterdam University


----------



## Zekedogg (May 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> Oaksterdam University


yeah its not as elaborate as the setup you guys have down there but slowly and surely we are progressing


----------



## kochab (May 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> They offer 8 courses here in washington through the THCF for 70 bucks....Im taking them


See, i could convince my wife to et me do that. Do you have to be a resident of Washington or like could i come up for the weekend @ the times they are doing those 8 classes? or is that 8 different courses like 8 CLASSES?

I know all the other stuff other than the legalities. the supply and demand, and buisness part of it is easy for me to understand....


----------



## Zekedogg (May 11, 2008)

They offer them wherever THCF is at.....

I got my medical through here and this is where you can also take courses from...I live in Vancouver Wa, 2 miles from Portland OR. Although I am a Washington resident I will be attending them In portland
The Hemp and Cannabis Foundation, THCF Medical Clinics, Medical Marijuana Doctors, Medical Marijuana Clinics, Serving The Cannabis Community Since 1999 - Medical Marijuana as treatment for chronic pain, chronic nausea, AIDS, cancer, glaucoma, chronic


----------



## Zekedogg (May 11, 2008)

Actually dont quote me on the locations but I know here In portland I can take them


----------



## pakalolo808 (May 11, 2008)

lol, just read all 31 pages, once i started i just couldnt stop. ig lookin at tasty nugs really is addictive!


----------



## babylonburn (May 11, 2008)

ii smoked somthing from the club the other day called pinapple it smelled/tastes like pinapple...it was one of the best smokes i done had this year...true story


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

i need someone to go thru this thread and list EVERY strain i've reviewed so far. i don't want to do the same ones twice. i have a few new ones here to post but i'm not sure what i've done yet. thanks.


----------



## smokinjs (May 12, 2008)

dibs not me


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> dibs not me


very wise answer.


----------



## smokinjs (May 12, 2008)

but ya your right its for sure more than 20.


----------



## jordann9e (May 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i need someone to go thru this thread and list EVERY strain i've reviewed so far. i don't want to do the same ones twice. i have a few new ones here to post but i'm not sure what i've done yet. thanks.


fdd...

1. purple mercy
2. mendo sativa
3. purple
4. Blue Dream
5. Hassan
6. blackberry
7. sour diesel
8. cheese
9. purple venom berry
10. purple northern lights
11. hijack
12. hindu skunk
13. Super Silver Haze
14. green crack
15. Ducth Passion
16. blackberry kush
17. ...a few years ago i grew some martian mean green. it was outdoors. it was fully flushed for several weeks. the ash was white and dusty. i dry screened some of it and made kief. if you put a little pile of the kief down and put a flame to it it sparkled and crackled. it was the trichromes bursting and burning i assume. i have seen this several times with several other strains since then. i don't remember if the raft did it or not. it very well may have...
18. hijack (again) 
19. today i will start the morning off with a nice sample from our own shamegame. he says this is mystery weed.
20. Trainwreck
21. jacks surprise


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> fdd...
> 
> 1. purple mercy
> 2. mendo sativa
> ...





700 posts. how did you do that? i thank you, kindly. 

i have to dig some out of the closet and my wfie is sleeping. i'll get back on it tomorrow.


----------



## jordann9e (May 12, 2008)

I'm tellin ya.. in my grow journal, I got over 4 oz's of sativa lol... I got nothing but time and energy hahaha.. and thank you kindly too!!


----------



## jordann9e (May 12, 2008)

and... idk, but it only shows 313 posts...?? 16 pages, starting on 01-26-2008, 02:06 PM ...


----------



## kochab (May 12, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> and... idk, but it only shows 313 posts...?? 16 pages, starting on 01-26-2008, 02:06 PM ...



It was a joke. Like he was awarding you with 700 post for going and doing the filing work.
he he. your a secretary!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

kochab said:


> It was a joke. Like he was awarding you with 700 post for going and doing the filing work.
> he he. your a secretary!



actually i keep getting caught in a vortex of two threads. i'm not sure which one i'm in right now. i think my outdoor thread has 700 posts.


----------



## High4Life (May 12, 2008)

Fdd your like the Willy Wonka of Ganja man ..
It would be pretty hard or impossable to buy all them strains in Amsterdam ...How did the mystery strain compare ?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

High4Life said:


> Fdd your like the Willy Wonka of Ganja man ..
> It would be pretty hard or impossable to buy all them strains in Amsterdam ...How did the mystery strain compare ?


he was in town and stopped by for a couple smoke outs. he left me with maybe 2 grams of this weed. he said it may have been bubblegum. i smoked on it here and there for well over a week. i would save it for the evenings and do 2 or 3 bong rips and be all good. i don't know if he thought i was just being nice or he believes my review but the shit was BOMB!!!! 

thanks again my friend.


----------



## 40acres (May 12, 2008)

High4Life said:


> Fdd your like the Willy Wonka of Ganja man ..
> It would be pretty hard or impossable to buy all them strains in Amsterdam ...How did the mystery strain compare ?


If you mean he is eccentric, likes purple clothing, and surrounds himself with prancing midgets, then you are correct sir
here he is.


----------



## kochab (May 12, 2008)

40acres said:


> If you mean he is eccentric, likes purple clothing, and surrounds himself with prancing midgets, then you are correct sir
> here he is.



ha ha ha im laughing hard as hell @ that.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

play time's over ...........................




todays flavor -

Black Domina:

i grew this myself. it could be a little tighter. nice christmas tree shaped nuggets. smells like chocolate covered pine needles sprinkled with hashish. the buds are sticky and smell very spicy when broken up. once again ........ hits very smooth, well flushed. the flavor is light. coats the throat with a smooth layer of goodness. heavy expansion in the lungs. the high is a heavy indica body high. makes my brain fell squishy and my eyelids heavy. eases body pains. very good for my sciatica. 

i'm giving this one 4 hits. pain patients should seek this out.


----------



## Hank (May 12, 2008)

All i can say is yummy I love the way them buds look. Shape wise

Hank.


----------



## jordann9e (May 12, 2008)

nice strain there. High Five for growin it!!


----------



## t0k3s (May 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> play time's over ...........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watch out back pains was that the indoor domina i saw a few months back or is that a outdoor crop??


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> watch out back pains was that the indoor domina i saw a few months back or is that a outdoor crop??


that's the indoor. i have a bunch of cuttings for my next run. i don't double run things unless they are _really_ good.


----------



## t0k3s (May 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's the indoor. i have a bunch of cuttings for my next run. i don't double run things unless they are _really_ good.


And those buds do look really good did you start them from seed or clone originally?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> And those buds do look really good did you start them from seed or clone originally?




that is the original plant from seed. i took cuttings from it before flowering that i have now. my buddy now has a mother of it as well.


----------



## t0k3s (May 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that is the original plant from seed. i took cuttings from it before flowering that i have now. my buddy now has a mother of it as well.


wish i had one Have you done a outdoor with any, or are going to put some outside??or is it a more indoor suitable plant?


----------



## reeffermadness (May 12, 2008)

Black Domina is probably one of my top strains. Love that shit...


----------



## kochab (May 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's the indoor. i have a bunch of cuttings for my next run. i don't double run things unless they are _really_ good.


dont blame ya. variety is great when it comes to finding strains that help a specific illness more, and you cant find more If ya dont grow different ones out.

Ill be trying to find some of the dominia when i can find some that lloks as good as those you recentlly did. Most seedbank pictures ive seen havent really impressed me


----------



## jaydiem02 (May 12, 2008)

Great bud dude =]

I'm gonna start growing around october....I'm going to do hydroponic system but im going to need some help cus I never grew before....haha Trial and ERRROR =]


Once again Great bud!! 
I got some purple kush right now, thats most what people have in Cali nowadays haha/


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2008)

today we have ......

trainwreck X M K Ultra:


my club has a grading system. this was 3 from the top. $42 an 1/8th. it reminded me of weed from the 80's so i figured i'd try some. very hard dense nuggets covered in trichomes. smells like sour limes with a hint of mint. wow, what is that taste? it all hit in one big burst then was gone. left my palate clean, like i never even hit it. but WOW, big burst of flavor. gonna hit it again and try to grab it ................... hmm, kinda earthy, sweet, chocolaty, sweet, toasted, bark, then a fresh clean palate. and i'm really high. two hit shit. very nice head high. eased my head. gonna give this one 4 as well.


----------



## nickfury510 (May 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> today we have ......
> 
> trainwreck X M K Ultra:
> 
> ...


 

haaaahaa.......that shit sounds tasty.....


----------



## kochab (May 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> today we have ......
> 
> trainwreck X M K Ultra:
> 
> ...


that looks like its pretty good, and for $42 an 8th its a pretty good deal too.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2008)

kochab said:


> that looks like its pretty good, and for $42 an 8th its a pretty good deal too.


dude, it fucked me up. i haven't felt that "stoned" in a long time. the whole tight chest and spinning head thing. like when you haven't smoked for a week then you get really stoned. it can recommended by the girl behind the counter. she asked if i wanted sativa or indica. i said it didn't matter i just wanted something good.


----------



## t0k3s (May 15, 2008)

kochab said:


> that looks like its pretty good, and for $42 an 8th its a pretty good deal too.


42$ dollars and eighth..never seen that price for a eighth except when some body come 3 dollars short fdd did you trainwreck the celebration pipe yet


----------



## nickfury510 (May 15, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> 42$ dollars and eighth..never seen that price for a eighth except when some body come 3 dollars short fdd did you trainwreck the celebration pipe yet


some clubs have been charging tax and offsetting the herb price to come out the same......at least thats what they did by me


----------



## Bamm Bamm (May 15, 2008)

That looks Bomb I went by a local club earlier they wanted $65/ eigth for some Purps.... Damn...


----------



## t0k3s (May 15, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> some clubs have been charging tax and offsetting the herb price to come out the same......at least thats what they did by me


yea thats the way it goes


----------



## kochab (May 16, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> That looks Bomb I went by a local club earlier they wanted $65/ eigth for some Purps.... Damn...


thats a fuckin rip bamm bamm....even by street standards of some really good purp. thats 18.50 a gram if you break it down....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2008)

told ya purple was stupid.


----------



## jordann9e (May 16, 2008)

haha 

high five!!!

don't think i'm losin track here, now...

you entered the 23rd flavor with thst cross there.


----------



## kochab (May 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> told ya purple was stupid.



but is it really so popular that they can get away with charging almost double the average cost of $10 per gram?
I underrstad its about supply and demand but there cant be that much demand out there in cali with so much of it around, can there?
I can find that shit here in nc...... but it aint no where near $20 a gram...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2008)

kochab said:


> but is it really so popular that they can get away with charging almost double the average cost of $10 per gram?
> I underrstad its about supply and demand but there cant be that much demand out there in cali with so much of it around, can there?
> I can find that shit here in nc...... but it aint no where near $20 a gram...


people are dumb i tell you. that's exactly how it is. i know a few buyers that won't even bother looking unless it's purple. this is why i hate it so much.


----------



## kochab (May 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> people are dumb i tell you. that's exactly how it is. i know a few buyers that won't even bother looking unless it's purple. this is why i hate it so much.


damn that sucks.

by the way green_dreams said that last raft he sexed and turned out male,
single handedly (or i guess singly balled?) fucked every lady in his room. Which is well over 40-50 plants.....
I think hell be well off on seeds......lol


----------



## t0k3s (May 16, 2008)

kochab said:


> thats a fuckin rip bamm bamm....even by street standards of some really good purp. thats 18.50 a gram if you break it down....


you think 65 is bad???ive seen 80$ a eighth and 30 a gram.just see for yourself....thats why i grow my own
*Medical Marijuana: Hollywood OG*

Posted: May 17th, 2007 @ 12:16am (1 year ago) by Ryan Filed Under: Indica, Medical Marijuana, Sativa, Strains 



 There is one word that dominates this entire review  *crystals*! The medical marijuana strain pictured above is called _Hollywood OG_ and has just about as many crystals as any strain Ive come across yet. What better reason to review it?​ 
theFreshScent Product Recap *Strain* Hollywood OG *Type* Sativa/Indica Hybrid *Pros* Long lasting high *Cons* Weak taste and pricey *Price* $30/g, $80/8th *tFS Rating* *8.0*/10​ 
This very high-grade marijuana is currently being stocked at dispensaries around the Southern California area. At first glance, the light coloring of the bud may not be its finest aspect, but the sight of how many crystals covering the leafy greens more than make up for it. Combined with a nice fluffiness, this bud is light and sticky to the touch.​ This particular plant is not the strongest OG strain, but hey, can you really go wrong with any Kush? This bud got me medicated very quickly and effectively, starting in the head and slowly moving downwards to the body. Still, the strongest effects are felt in the head region. It left me high for almost 3 hours and provided a smooth come down.​ While stizzied up on this bud, I *strongly* suggest watching a good movie or listening to a great album because once the full high kicks in, its tough do anything that requires lots of movement.
My overall impression of this _Hollywood OG_ is that it is one high-end marijuana bud. Though a bit on the steep side, the high it provides more than makes up for any deficiences. Still, Im not so sure why this particular OG strain is called _Hollywood_ other than I purchased it in Hollywood. Go figure.


----------



## kochab (May 16, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> you think 65 is bad???ive seen 80$ a eighth and 30 a gram.just see for yourself....thats why i grow my own
> *Medical Marijuana: Hollywood OG*
> 
> Posted: May 17th, 2007 @ 12:16am (1 year ago) by Ryan Filed Under: Indica, Medical Marijuana, Sativa, Strains
> ...


saddest thing is as high as that review was (which im sure 90% of them are from the clubs are out there in cali) the bud doesent look all that great.
Hell they even say that it didnt have a good taste. Its expensive because there is a high demand for it.


----------



## t0k3s (May 16, 2008)

kochab said:


> saddest thing is as high as that review was (which im sure 90% of them are from the clubs are out there in cali) the bud doesent look all that great.
> Hell they even say that it didnt have a good taste. Its expensive because there is a high demand for it.


yup.Thats why we got to legalize


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> you think 65 is bad???ive seen 80$ a eighth and 30 a gram.just see for yourself....thats why i grow my own
> *Medical Marijuana: Hollywood OG*
> 
> Posted: May 17th, 2007 @ 12:16am (1 year ago) by Ryan Filed Under: Indica, Medical Marijuana, Sativa, Strains
> ...



and it only gets an 8 outta 10? i'd hate to see the price on the 10.


----------



## kochab (May 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> and it only gets an 8 outta 10? i'd hate to see the price on the 10.



by that picture I wouldent assume that the 10 rating would be that great either.
Fdd needs to hook this club up with something so they can jack the prices up through the roof...not.


----------



## t0k3s (May 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> and it only gets an 8 outta 10? i'd hate to see the price on the 10.


Heres a 10 rating....lol same price as the 8 rating???Wtf is going on here






 Well, this is a definite first for tFS. The rating and name speaks for itself. _Master Kush_, an indica strain, is the *best* medical marijuana money can buy.​ 
theFreshScent Product Recap *Strain* Master Kush *Type* Indica dominant *Pros* Strongest high *Cons* Expensive *Price* $30/g, $80/8th *tFS Rating* *10.0*/10​ 
This dense bud is extra sticky and almost appears polar white due to its super crystallized leaves. When you break the nugs apart, a distinct, sweet smell fills the air. This strain really is everything you look for in medical marijuana.​ In addition, the smoke has a sweet zip to it and doesnt leave a bad aftertaste in the mouth. The high hits hard & quickly from the beginning, mostly starting in the head and moving its way throughout in a matter of minutes.​ There arent many significant negatives that stand out other than the fact that it can be too intense at times. Yes, too intense. And this 10 out of 10 kush strain is not cheap by any means, but hey if you can afford it, saddle up cowboy! You will not be disappointed.​


----------



## kochab (May 17, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Heres a 10 rating....lol same price as the 8 rating???Wtf is going on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to find seeds or clones for that exact genetic line. I was buying a strain in Atlanta that was like in the top 5 list of the best weeds Ive ever smoked. It had a light blue tint under dense covered crystaly nuggets The grower said that it was Master Kush when I asked him what it was. But when I got to this site I saw several master kush grows that I checked out but none of them had the blue tint.
I STARTED growing because I wanted to learn how to grow this specific strain.
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!
Ill pay anyone that has information to where I can get some. I dont care if I gotta fly cross country to meet someone and them go somewhere with me to get it. Ill have the money to do that shortly If thats what it takes.
Im not asking to buy seeds/clones from anyone, I need info.
where can i get that pheno?


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 17, 2008)

kochab said:


> I need to find seeds or clones for that exact genetic line. I was buying a strain in Atlanta that was like in the top 5 list of the best weeds Ive ever smoked. It had a light blue tint under dense covered crystaly nuggets The grower said that it was Master Kush when I asked him what it was. But when I got to this site I saw several master kush grows that I checked out but none of them had the blue tint.
> I STARTED growing because I wanted to learn how to grow this specific strain.
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!
> Ill pay anyone that has information to where I can get some. I dont care if I gotta fly cross country to meet someone and them go somewhere with me to get it. Ill have the money to do that shortly If thats what it takes.
> ...


I saw a "Master Kush" on Dr. Chronic's site, regular and fems.
Hope this helps, its from Dutch Passion seeds, but the pics don't look like this does.


----------



## IAMDGK (May 17, 2008)

badass thread fdd, makes me wish i was in cali haha
cant wait to go there this summer 
road trippin it up! haha


----------



## pakalolo808 (May 17, 2008)

i have some chronic back pain which keeps me up at night, if i went to a cali. grad school would that qualify me to get a med. lic.?


----------



## sir smokesalot (May 17, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## sir smokesalot (May 17, 2008)

... oh and Purps _are_ stupid


----------



## t0k3s (May 17, 2008)

kochab said:


> I need to find seeds or clones for that exact genetic line. I was buying a strain in Atlanta that was like in the top 5 list of the best weeds Ive ever smoked. It had a light blue tint under dense covered crystaly nuggets The grower said that it was Master Kush when I asked him what it was. But when I got to this site I saw several master kush grows that I checked out but none of them had the blue tint.
> I STARTED growing because I wanted to learn how to grow this specific strain.
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!
> Ill pay anyone that has information to where I can get some. I dont care if I gotta fly cross country to meet someone and them go somewhere with me to get it. Ill have the money to do that shortly If thats what it takes.
> ...


here ya go.straight from rollitup recommended seed bank
Master Kush | Marijuana and Cannabis Seeds for Growing your own weed. Straight from the breeder.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 17, 2008)

So what is YOUR favorite kind of bud? If you had to choose?


fdd2blk said:


> today we have some "mendo sativa". it's spicy with a slight sweetness. very smooth smoke. sticky buds. appears to be outdoor. it's a nice hard hitting sativa high. over-powered the 2 vicodin i took earlier. missed my nap today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 62977
> ...


----------



## kochab (May 17, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> I saw a "Master Kush" on Dr. Chronic's site, regular and fems.
> Hope this helps, its from Dutch Passion seeds, but the pics don't look like this does.


 the one in that review with the meddicine bottle next to it is the closest thing to what Im looking for. that Ive seen. The bud I was getting from the grower in Atlanta was a pinch more blue than that If I remember correctly.
I havent seen any master kush strains @ any seedbanks that look like this after they are grown out though, so that makes me think that It was a cloned pheno that he was growing. Someone somewhere, has a seed or clone version like this one, I just need to find it.


----------



## t0k3s (May 17, 2008)

kochab said:


> thats the closest thing to what Im looking for that Ive seen. The bud I was getting from the grower in Atlanta was a pinch more blue than that If I remember correctly.
> I havent seen any master kush strains @ any seedbanks that look like this after they are grown out though, so that makes me think that It was a cloned pheno that he was growing. Someone somewhere, has a seed or clone version like this one, I just need to find it.


And the search begins..


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 5, 2008)

isnt it about time for a reveiw...


----------



## shamegame (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree, I have never seen MK that looks like that. I know a guy that has been growing MK for years and his is really good, but looks nothing like that photo.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2008)

i have been to one club a few times in the last 2 weeks and their selection was meager. i will go by today and take a look. i need to go across town and check out the new location of the other club as well.


----------



## kochab (Jun 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have been to one club a few times in the last 2 weeks and their selection was meager. i will go by today and take a look. i need to go across town and check out the new location of the other club as well.


well get on it! lol
If you find a clone of any master kush that makes finished product that looks like the bud in that review(on last page) while your there, pick it up for me and ill fly out in a couple weeks to pick it up.
Seriously. I want that strain that bad.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2008)

kochab said:


> well get on it! lol
> If you find a clone of any master kush that makes finished product that looks like the bud in that review(on last page) while your there, pick it up for me and ill fly out in a couple weeks to pick it up.
> Seriously. I want that strain that bad.



i was just on my way out the door. i called to make sure the person i work with was in today. bastards don't open until 11am. it's a 1/4 tell. i'll run over to the "other" one as well. i need a new strain to test outdoors.


----------



## hemlockstones (Jun 5, 2008)

i less than 3 this thread 

<3


----------



## kochab (Jun 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i was just on my way out the door. i called to make sure the person i work with was in today. bastards don't open until 11am. it's a 1/4 tell. i'll run over to the "other" one as well. i need a new strain to test outdoors.


sounds like an adventure to me. Its only a 1/4 till 11 there? damn its going on 2:10 here now. Least I know if I ever do find someone to find that mk strain Ill have some extra time to get there



hemlockstones said:


> i less than 3 this thread
> 
> <3


what? that made no sense to me


----------



## hemlockstones (Jun 5, 2008)

i heart this thread 

<3.... heart... nevermind


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2008)

hemlockstones said:


> i heart this thread
> 
> <3.... heart... nevermind



i got it. 

greater than >


----------



## hemlockstones (Jun 5, 2008)

only thing worse then making a myspace-esque comment...
having no one get it haha


----------



## kochab (Jun 5, 2008)

hemlockstones said:


> i heart this thread
> 
> <3.... heart... nevermind





hemlockstones said:


> only thing worse then making a myspace-esque comment...
> having no one get it haha


I gotcha now


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have been to one club a few times in the last 2 weeks and their selection was meager. i will go by today and take a look. i need to go across town and check out the new location of the other club as well.


..did you check out blue sky when you were at oaksterdam?...


----------



## Buddy_Williams (Jun 5, 2008)

Fdd,

I have way too much time on my hands haha....

Here's the list of strains that Shame and yourself smoked (so far, don't stop now):

"Purple Mercy" 
"Mendo Sativa"
"Purple"
"Blue Dream"
"Hassan"
"Blackberry". 
"Sour Diesel"
"Purple Venom Berry". 
"Cheese"
"Purple northern lights". 
"Hijack (x2)
"Hindu Skunk
"Super Silver Haze"
"Green crack"
"Ducth Passion" 
"OG-13" (*shamegame*) 
"Purple Widow" (*shamegame*) 
"Blackberry kush"
"Juicyfruit" (possibly "bubblegum"???, recommended by Shamegame)
"Trainwreck"
"Jacks surprise"
"Black Domina"
"Trainwreck" X "M K Ultra"

Hijack was the only strain that was repeated. Just curious FDD, are you taking any request???

BW....puff.....puff...passs


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2008)

Buddy_Williams said:


> Fdd,
> 
> I have way too much time on my hands haha....
> 
> ...





i thought i hit the cheese a few times. thank you for the list.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2008)

so i saw the cheese and almost grabbed it again. but then something else caught my eye. first off a report on the new location. WOW, the place is huge. it's a warehouse. HUGE, half is blocked off. 4 big racks of cuttings. so many strains. they had 1 whole rack 4 shelves high that were all just purple strains. purple this and purple that. they had "purple haze". funny thing though it wasn't put with all the other purples. purple haze is one of the "true" good purples. i almost grabbed one but decided against it for now. 



what i did get was "7-up Kush". 

good stuff right here. soooooooooo crystally. stinky, stinky bad. smelled up my pocket, my truck and everywhere i walked. smells like someone threw a skunk on a bon-fire. very skunky, very toasty smelling. tastes skunky. hints of earth. nice sweet lingering aftertaste. there's something else there, in the smell and taste. sour berries, maybe? can't quite put my finger on it but it's definitely there. hits very smooth and clean. no coughing. nice uppity head/body high. i vaporized a few bags and felt it all in my cerebral cortex. popped me awake. i'm trying a bowl load in the bong right now and it's hitting my body a lot harder. my head as well. i'm doing really good right now. this strain is now on my list of "must haves", along with the cheese i still seek. given it 4 big ones 





   




edit: my wife just smelled it. she says it smells nothing like burnt skunk. she said it smells like bug spray.


----------



## Hank (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks yummy 

Hank.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2008)

Hank said:


> Looks yummy
> 
> Hank.



it is.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it is.


Pardon me while I drool on your shoes.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> so i saw the cheese and almost grabbed it again. but then something else caught my eye. first off a report on the new location. WOW, the place is huge. it's a warehouse. HUGE, half is blocked off. 4 big racks of cuttings. so many strains. they had 1 whole rack 4 shelves high that were all just purple strains. purple this and purple that. they had "purple haze". funny thing though it wasn't put with all the other purples. purple haze is one of the "true" good purples. i almost grabbed one but decided against it for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bug spray??did she just wipe out a few hundred antsI hope the 7&up kush makes is down south.


----------



## kochab (Jun 6, 2008)

hey fdd, are you thinking of doing any breeding with that 7up kush? From what you described its got a lot of qualities similar to some old school classic strains (which makes me super jealous).
And on another side note, the descrption you gave of its flavor reminds me of Mtf....hmm that may be a good idea for a cross....

oh and by the way, Id like you to review the mtf if you have any of it left put back in the closet. I tried to think of a description to the taste and I cant do it. Theres just too many taste in it that all seem different but yet hit your lounge @ the same time.


----------



## happygrits (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey fdd2blk

I have enjoyed reading this entire thread. I am hooked. what is your favorite daytime smoke?


----------



## asdfva (Jun 25, 2008)

So far your best "review" in my opinion. I shy
from the word "tasting," for now, simply because
I don't want to give the impression that I am not
being sincere. You really broke down flavors, smells
and feelings that made sense, and were easily depicted
in written word. It's not something that is done correctly
all too often. Reminded me a well written wine tasting note.
Wine being another vice of mine. 

Your review was of Black Domina. 
Right on.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jun 25, 2008)

dam i never posted but i really do miss the fdd flavor of the week, im getting blackberry kush sent from cali to me, and i hope it lookss just like yours.


dam fdd i wish i could grow like u


----------



## KushKing949 (Jun 26, 2008)

fdd wheres the new flavor of the week ???? its been a minute


----------



## donkeyballs (Jun 26, 2008)

who doesnt wish they could grow like fdd.


----------



## donkeyballs (Jun 26, 2008)

wait wat was this weeks flavor?


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 26, 2008)

there wasnt one... been 3 weeks...


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 26, 2008)

Fdd Your laggin it we need some new weed


----------



## budlover1234 (Jun 27, 2008)

is the "mendo sativa" from mendicino cali. ?


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 27, 2008)

budlover1234 said:


> is the "mendo sativa" from mendicino cali. ?


Yes it originated there, Im pretty sure thats why it has that name


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

todays flavor:


"Blue Dragon"

did i just buy a purple strain? it looks purple. smells earthy and sweet. has a very "fruity" scent to it as well. beautiful nuggies. i have taken one bong rip and my head is feeling good. it goes down smooth. first the taste of earthy hits, then a nice flowery flavor with sweetness on the exhale. i feel really good with just this one hit. i'm reaching over for more, but it's really not needed. it just tastes soooooooo damn good. it gets a 4.


----------



## cata420 (Jun 28, 2008)

most of my bud is local or comes from up north, but i've had blue dragon a few times from different sources, and it's always top notch. been wanting to grow a batch of it but haven't had the opportunity. good stuff, nice review


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

cata420 said:


> most of my bud is local or comes from up north, but i've had blue dragon a few times from different sources, and it's always top notch. been wanting to grow a batch of it but haven't had the opportunity. good stuff, nice review


it burned up HELLA fast and has a very low ceiling. after a few bowls i can't get high. then it burns up hella quick. 

i'm on my way across town right now. going over to the "other" club to check out there cuttings. i may grab a sack.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> todays flavor:
> 
> 
> "Blue Dragon"
> ...



What did that bag cost you ? Im guessing its an 1/8th


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> What did that bag cost you ? Im guessing its an 1/8th



$57.50 for an 1/8th.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

now we got:


"bleu cheese"


i'm high. 

the first thing that hit me was the smell. i cracked open the bag and stuck my nose in it and got a strong, immediate smell of mildew. i squeezed a nuggie and got a dry musty smell, just a little different then the mildew smell. so i broke off a piece and put it under the microscope. i could find NO mildew. hella crystal coverage though. i can taste NO mildew flavor. normally if the bud has mildew i can taste it. i think this just may be the way it smells. it hits very smooth and has a clean mild flavor. just a small hint of something. can't quite name it. and now i just stoooooned.  i'm only giving this a 3 because that smell bothers me.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now we got:
> 
> 
> "bleu cheese"
> ...


 Maybe it got its name from its funky smell......?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 28, 2008)

looks dank doh. i had some cologne weed a few days back that smelled like someone had a bunch of cologne on their hands when they handled the buds.i <3 cali and fdd.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now we got:
> 
> 
> "bleu cheese"
> ...


How much was and 1/8th of that


----------



## Joker52 (Jun 28, 2008)

wtf. did you say 57.50? wow our economy sucks if we have to use cents. Everything i ever bought cost in a multiple of $5.


----------



## humbo jumbo (Jun 28, 2008)

Joker52 said:


> wtf. did you say 57.50? wow our economy sucks if we have to use cents. Everything i ever bought cost in a multiple of $5.


theres a place i go to every once in while and you just weigh out whatever you want 8.4 grams whatever, and they have a machine that calculates iit right there in front of you and you just pay that


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 28, 2008)

humbo jumbo said:


> theres a place i go to every once in while and you just weigh out whatever you want 8.4 grams whatever, and they have a machine that calculates iit right there in front of you and you just pay that


Well I know the grocery stores and deli's do that,
So what is this place the Ganja store?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> How much was and 1/8th of that



um, it's got a big sticker on it that says $50.00, so i'm going with 50 bucks. plus sales tax.


----------



## ta2drvn (Jun 28, 2008)

Don't think Joker has been to a dispensary that charges tax... Got to admit it is kinda weird. 

Down here, So. Cal, some charge tax in the LA area and some don't, some of them say they include tax in the price (yeah, OK).


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> um, it's got a big sticker on it that says $50.00, so i'm going with 50 bucks. plus sales tax.


haha oops i must a been blitzed when i asked that question


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now we got:
> 
> 
> "bleu cheese"
> ...


 Had a bag go bad on me once---no visible mold or mildew but the shit just smelled like a old wet carpet you'd find down in someones dingy basement----I know the smell your talking about brother----not good-----


----------



## humbo jumbo (Jun 29, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Well I know the grocery stores and deli's do that,
> So what is this place the Ganja store?


mhm in santa barbra california


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 30, 2008)

I was wondering...If you smoke your weed through a vaporizer, do you still taste the different flavours, or is the taste in the THC?

How to get free bud: 

Having fake police turn up and ask to search the dealer and a med patient, so the dealer gives the medical user the weed so he doesnt get in trouble, then the police "arrests" the med user, and they walk off with a shitload of bud.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 30, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> How to get free bud:
> 
> Having* fake police* turn up and ask to search the dealer and a med patient, so the dealer gives the medical user the weed so he doesnt get in trouble, then the police "arrests" the med user, and they walk off with a shitload of bud.


Whos side are you on dude? WTF!!!!

I don't like sleezy people. Thats not cool in my book at all!!!

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Whos side are you on dude? WTF!!!!
> 
> I don't like sleezy people. Thats not cool in my book at all!!!
> 
> ...



i didn't understand it all so i left it alone.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i didn't understand it all so i left it alone.


Maybe hes an aspiring DEA agent or something. I bet that is their(DEA agents) mentality- seize and then sell..  Them fockers....

Your purchased budz look killer BTW FDD!!!! I enjoy reading about your "flavors of the week" because we all you know you are one of the best connoisseurs here... (Now I feel like I was 'brown nosing').. 

Any absolute favorites that absolutely stand out? Has there been any budz/strains that bring you to another level of being stoned? (whats your favorite(s))

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Maybe hes an aspiring DEA agent or something. I bet that is their(DEA agents) mentality- seize and then sell..  Them fockers....
> 
> Your purchased budz look killer BTW FDD!!!! I enjoy reading about your "flavors of the week" because we all you know you are one of the best connoisseurs here... (Now I feel like I was 'brown nosing')..
> 
> ...



my favorite flavor is "cheese. the stoniest is "hindu skunk".


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 30, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Whos side are you on dude? WTF!!!!
> 
> I don't like sleezy people. Thats not cool in my book at all!!!
> 
> ...


Im not DEA lol, i live in Southern Europe. Ignore that anyway it was one of my thoughts while i was high. Any answers for my 1st question:

If you smoke your weed through a vaporizer, do you still taste the different flavours, or is the taste in the THC?


----------



## ta2drvn (Jun 30, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> If you smoke your weed through a vaporizer, do you still taste the different flavours, or is the taste in the THC?


The flavors come from the oils in the plant material not the THC, but yes you can taste the flavors. Very much like the taste of a joint is different than a pipe or bong, Vaporization tastes is a bit different. It has a unique flavor that is an over tone, kinda like a roasted flavor, hard to describe; the flavors of the weed do come out but they are softer more under flavors.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2008)

we're back today with:

"Fat Mike" - sativa




this looked really good so i grabbed some. this was actually one click down from top grade. they call it A grade only because they carry a "private reserve". nice hard nuggy. rather dense for a sativa. smells like minty pine and toasted chocolate. reminds me of an "old school" Thai. one bong hit has my head spinning. it has a nice hard bite at the back of the throat like a good sativa. second hit went down a little smoother but still has a nice "bite". very sweet after taste. like fresh sweet mint. i like this.


----------



## 000420 (Jul 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we're back today with:
> 
> "Fat Mike" - sativa
> 
> ...



i wonder if it is named for the lead singer of NOFX..looks good, i like the taste description too, I love that old school spicy chocolate flavor....


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 1, 2008)

yumm.


----------



## desertbloom (Jul 1, 2008)

Great thread FDD! Someone should think about packaging a connoisseur's assortment!


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Jul 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my favorite flavor is "cheese. the stoniest is "hindu skunk".


I ve been getting Hindu here ever since u harvested urs and I have to agree that it is one stony strian. 
thanks for the reviews


----------



## ta2drvn (Jul 2, 2008)

Cheese is sooo good! My Mom liked to say that 'the cheese' helped her keep her cheese on her cracker once in a while!

Hindu Skunk the stoniest? mmm, been looking for it since I have a few clones of it, just about to let her flower, any tips you can throw my way with flowering her? How long does she like?


----------



## Angus (Jul 3, 2008)

It's a little after two, I started at ten and I'm finally caught up. I'm going to bed.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ditto. Great thread ffd. (thread rating)


----------



## Kevin53191 (Jul 12, 2008)

Great thread fdd. Subscribed.
K5


----------



## darknight (Jul 27, 2008)

wow fdd i guess you been busy. but, is that any excuse to leave those of us who live vicariously through you and all your selection alone out in the dark cold? lol, just kidding, but would love to see a new review on here. by the way, i was wondering if you saw this post i quoted below? though i think he meant the ATF that you grew. would love a review of that myself very much. keep on smokin.



kochab said:


> oh and by the way, Id like you to review the mtf if you have any of it left put back in the closet. I tried to think of a description to the taste and I cant do it. Theres just too many taste in it that all seem different but yet hit your lounge @ the same time.


----------



## darknight (Jul 29, 2008)

bump!


----------



## ganxtah (Jul 29, 2008)

I HATE YOU FDD! naw im playin. BUT SERIOUSLY I HATE YOU. man you think once im off papers i can move up to cali and get on that medical status? or am i branded forever ???ET%@#$^


----------



## vcrew.gambit (Jul 29, 2008)

000420 said:


> i wonder if it is named for the lead singer of NOFX..looks good, i like the taste description too, I love that old school spicy chocolate flavor....


Haha, how awesome would it be if NOFX had their own strain of weed? 

And you think something named after Fat Mike would be more indica than sativa, and Eric Melvin would have the sativa.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2008)

i forgot where i was. 


Black Domina:


i like this one. it's a heavy indica. grown by me. has a very sweet hashy flavor. the buds suffered heat stress so they are somewhat loose. very resin production. smells like hashy indica. smooth hitting. very heavy body high. i save this one for those long days and late evenings. puts me right out.


----------



## ganji2 (Jul 29, 2008)

Lookin good.I think you've done black domina already


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jul 29, 2008)

ganji2 said:


> Lookin good.I think you've done black domina already


 Looks good and I'd love to try some for sure, but yes you have covered this one before at the top of page 33.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2008)

ganji2 said:


> Lookin good.I think you've done black domina already


fuck, i think you're right. i did that last harvest. hang-on. sorry 'bout that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2008)

i don't think i've done this one. have i? 


secret service.


WOW!! WOW!! WOW!! this is it. i could grow this and hijack forever and be happy. it's sweet, fruity, berry like, tangy, sour, skunky. it stinks up everything. i was growing this some 7 or 8 years ago. i seeded it and it disappeared in the cross breeding for a while. it popped back up in the hijack F2 seeds. the high is incredible. it's a ix of a soaring head high. fits of giggling and smiling. then it slams the body. this is really good for an afternoon smoke session with the family. gather all your friends and start laughing. have plenty of food and pillows for later though. i'm giving it 4 bongs and a doobie  

  


seems like i did this one already. i have 1 more just in case.


----------



## humbo jumbo (Jul 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i forgot where i was.
> 
> 
> Black Domina:
> ...



That black domina looks exactly the same as the BD i picked up 3 days ago!! I gotta get a picture!


----------



## GDPgrower (Jul 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> northern.


yeeeeeee nor cal for life, maybe this was mentioned, but there is a strain that was started on tomki (some road in the middle of nowhere) called annihilation and it is dank as fuck, i only know a couple guys that grow it and imma try and get clones, if i can get more bud ill put up pics


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

today we have a little treat.


wildflower bees honey infused with sour diesel:

they recommended starting with 1 teaspoon. i woke this morning about an hour and a half ago. i'm putting 1 teaspoon in my coffee. heaping teaspoon. i'm on my third cup of coffee and am just starting to get head swirls. i think it's gonna be a good day.


----------



## jordann9e (Jul 30, 2008)

(sorry if u already mentioned it) BUT what happened to your old resinous tray?! lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> (sorry if u already mentioned it) BUT what happened to your old resinous tray?! lol


i have it in the house. the recent pics were taken out in my shop. i have 2 trays.


----------



## jordann9e (Jul 30, 2008)

NICE! variety does be the spice of life! Have you tried (lol why do I ask the obvious) S.A.G.E.?


----------



## moon47usaco (Jul 30, 2008)

your the guy i've always wanted to be... =]

LOL... =]

That honey looks tasty... =]


----------



## looselikeanoose (Jul 30, 2008)

That looks like some chronic fer real, is it legal where you live?


----------



## Serius LeHigh III (Jul 30, 2008)

That is the most unbelievable thread I have ever read. Such amazing strains and you truly are a master. My favorite of the ones that you've reviewed are Sour Diesel, Super Silver Haze and Trainwreck. I would most want to try Hijack or Green Crack.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

i picked this up the other day, .....


marleys collie:

i'm not sure if this is indica or sativa. i got a really nice high off it though. all around head and body. must be an even mix. tasted somewhat mango'y. very smooth. they didn't have much of it left so i got all smaller nuggies. it was well over 4 grams though so i can't complain. i would call this particular bud an "average" top shelf grade. nothing to run back for more over but i would buy it again.


----------



## moon47usaco (Jul 31, 2008)

Curious if that honey did anything for you... ??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> Curious if that honey did anything for you... ??


i felt it all day. a nice mild background high.


----------



## CHEEEEETO (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow fade that really looks delightful.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2008)

CHEEEEETO said:


> Wow fade that really looks delightful.


stranger. where you been? good to see you around.


----------



## SunnyD (Jul 31, 2008)

Have you tried any super silver haze??? If so, how was the smoke?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2008)

SunnyD said:


> Have you tried any super silver haze??? If so, how was the smoke?


all day every day around here. i don't even bother with it.


----------



## SunnyD (Jul 31, 2008)

haha, I just picked up some blueberry hash. Best stuff I"ve gotten around here by far.


----------



## humbo jumbo (Jul 31, 2008)

SunnyD said:


> haha, I just picked up some blueberry hash. Best stuff I"ve gotten around here by far.



MMMMMM MMMMMMM MMMMMMM


http://purelifealternative.com/Images/Products/bluecheese.jpg


----------



## vps (Aug 2, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## moon47usaco (Aug 4, 2008)

lets get a new flavor to drool over... =]


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Aug 4, 2008)

humbo jumbo said:


> MMMMMM MMMMMMM MMMMMMM
> 
> 
> http://purelifealternative.com/Images/Products/bluecheese.jpg




dammmmmn thats looks good enough to eat


----------



## duecedime (Aug 4, 2008)

all of them look delicious.


----------



## vespa17 (Aug 4, 2008)

subscribing to this thread. 'bout to harvest some cheese this thursday. this may seem like a dumb question but are the cheese seeds I acquired from greenhouse seeds the same thing that you rave about in NoCal? I am excited to try my cheese properly cured. i was amazed by the stuff i sampled this weekend but it wasn't quite ready and was a little harsh from the quick-dry.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2008)

vespa17 said:


> subscribing to this thread. 'bout to harvest some cheese this thursday. this may seem like a dumb question but are the cheese seeds I acquired from greenhouse seeds the same thing that you rave about in NoCal? I am excited to try my cheese properly cured. i was amazed by the stuff i sampled this weekend but it wasn't quite ready and was a little harsh from the quick-dry.


i'm not sure what most of this really is. my buddy has been growing 4 crops of hydro every year for the last 4 years. every crop is a different strain. he takes it all to the club and calls it all "strawberry cough". i don't think he's ever really grown strawberry cough.


----------



## vespa17 (Aug 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm not sure what most of this really is. my buddy has been growing 4 crops of hydro every year for the last 4 years. every crop is a different strain. he takes it all to the club and calls it all "strawberry cough". i don't think he's ever really grown strawberry cough.


funny. I guess the real answer is that it doesn't really matter! I think my cheese is going to be pretty sweet tho.


----------



## We TaRdED (Aug 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm not sure what most of this really is. my buddy has been growing 4 crops of hydro every year for the last 4 years. every crop is a different strain. he takes it all to the club and calls it all "strawberry cough". i don't think he's ever really grown strawberry cough.


HAHAHA thats so funny!!!! WOW....... Thats crazy, I can't believe your buddy gets away with that!!
*
The REVOLUTION has begun!*

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> HAHAHA thats so funny!!!! WOW....... Thats crazy, I can't believe your buddy gets away with that!!
> *
> The REVOLUTION has begun!*
> 
> ...



he went in with something that they already had on the board. so while he's waiting to talk with the dude he starts thumbing thru a high times they have on the table. he sees some pics of strawberry cough and a write up about where it came from. he goes into the office and quotes the story from the article but makes it sound like HE was telling it. they gobbled it up.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 5, 2008)

FDD -how did that last crop of hijack taste??? What's it like???? besides great


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> FDD -how did that last crop of hijack taste??? What's it like???? besides great



i'm really high right now.


----------



## humbo jumbo (Aug 5, 2008)

icepik1234 said:


> dammmmmn thats looks good enough to eat


im glad to see someone knows their hash


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 6, 2008)

"a fdd product coming to a store near you" shit i will be broke after i leaveGot some updates for us fdd,Im sure they 7ft or close now lol


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Aug 6, 2008)

any new flavors


----------



## taytheday (Aug 13, 2008)

jeezo! i've been up all night reading through this thread. i really need some sleep now!

amazing read, keep this up


----------



## vespa17 (Aug 13, 2008)

taytheday said:


> jeezo! i've been up all night reading through this thread. i really need some sleep now!
> 
> amazing read, keep this up


speaking of this thread, time for a new flavor?


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 13, 2008)

oh no, there goes tokyo!


----------



## MjM (Sep 14, 2008)

I just finally read this whole thread, its legendary!

Maybe he has run out of flavors?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2008)

this is from my neighbors outdoor garden. the light colored bud is blue madness and the dark bud is hindu kush. she pulled it early because she was outta smoke. she still has a garden full of other plants. she likes to trim leaving hella leaf. i trimmed it all off before i smoked it. it still tasted a little grassy. i don't think it was fully flushed either. she is using all organic nutes so it shouldn't be to bad. it did get me stoned.


----------



## dvsdsm (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm miss my socal dispensaries soo bad and u ain't helpin FDD!!  Also miss my balcony that looked like half your backyard crammed into a 6x14. Long gone are the days of driving into LA and hittin up 5 clubs in 5 blocks on Santa Monica blvd. Thanks for the reply on that other place during my panic attack tonight, lol


----------



## InvaderMark (Sep 15, 2008)

woah.. i forgot about this one. im back in homie. wondering what youre sampling next.


----------



## jordann9e (Sep 15, 2008)

MjM said:


> Maybe he has run out of flavors?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2008)

2008 outdoor hijack F2.



i started 5 seeds from the same batch and got 3 different phenos. this is the first one. it leans towards the indica side. smells like buttered pine cones and skunk. it hits smooth with a thick gold colored smoke. it tastes sweet and hashy. it makes my cheeks tingle on the exhale. coats the palate with a buttery smoothness. "spaced out" mind high that tapers off to munchies and sleep.


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 2008 outdoor hijack F2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like cannabutter in bong toke form Looks really good


----------



## jimbobjim (Oct 4, 2008)

I've just grown some weed outdoors which looks very similar to your Hijack FDD, do you know the origin of this strain? my seeds were in the GS megamix , which you have also grown i belive. just trying to identify my pot. i'll post some pics in a few days.


----------



## surferbum6900 (Oct 4, 2008)

wow that last pic you showed is way crystaly inside. i just spent 2 hours reading and going threw all 48 pages hahah love the thread FDD.


----------



## taytheday (Oct 5, 2008)

fdd; i want to lick your little weed dish


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 7, 2008)

today we have:


Grand Daddy Purple


this comes from our good friend Trenton. you all remember trenton don't you? you can find him in the search bar. 

it's friggin' purple.  it's prupkle and it smells like dirt and flowers. it's stoney as fuck for about 10 mins then mellows out to a nice body high. got a good nights sleep. i got a new water pipe so it smokes very fresh and smooth. it has only been hung dried for 5 days and jarred up 1. i think in a week or two it should be some really good smoke. 

you get 4 my friend. 


View attachment 211529   


i loaded up a bowl while my pics were loading. it is hella sticky and the smell is over powering. taste liek purple.


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> today we have:
> 
> 
> Grand Daddy Purple
> ...


Looks good..A ash catcher and external perculator would really make that thing hit smooth


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 7, 2008)

This thread is awesome!..its like someone living in Amsterdam..but its not..I have enjoyed seeing all the diff. strains you have tried..my current favorite is Blueberry Skunk by Flying Dutchmen..you should try to get a hold of some of that...I grew mine..but its appears as if you can about get any strain where you are at..sweet!


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey FDD what are your TOP 10 strains to smoke?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 11, 2008)

Gmoney17FL said:


> Hey FDD what are your TOP 10 strains to smoke?


all of them.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 11, 2008)

Cmon lol. If you had to pick 10? And have you ever had Alaskan Thunder Fuck also known as Matanuska Tundra


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 11, 2008)

Gmoney17FL said:


> Cmon lol. If you had to pick 10? And have you ever had Alaskan Thunder Fuck also known as Matanuska Tundra


i got a jar in my closet.


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got a jar in my closet.


you have Amsterdam in your closet


----------



## stoverdro (Oct 12, 2008)

Damn just caught up...read all 49 pages....
damn you have quite the selection.nice!
but i have been wondering about that alaskan ice...i seen it on green house seed....very interested in it and really wondering how it smokes...if you have or can please let me know no one seems to know about it.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 12, 2008)

Its a new strain no one has tried it yet. Im growing it right now. should be done in about 3 months.


----------



## redrmearsenal18 (Oct 14, 2008)

any new flavors?


----------



## ta2drvn (Oct 15, 2008)

ATF is a good strain, we had a local guy supplying the local dispensary but the local LEO shut 'em down. I wish I could find that guy he did the cure very nicely and it was very tasty one of my 'go to' strains when I couldn't decide or didn't see anything new I hadn't tried. Oh yeah and Garcia Kush was also another great one... mmmm


----------



## natrone23 (Oct 24, 2008)

your shit looks all the same lol


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 24, 2008)

whats up FDD and everyone? Again I love this thread! I figured if its cool I will share some of my bud shots and see if any of you haved smoked these strains..these are from my previous grow and currently what I have left..btw FDD you inspired me to order somemore strains..I just placed a order yesterday with Attitude..got the Greenhouse Seeds Color Coded Fem 5 Pack assortment<--White Rhino, Great White Shark, Cheese, Trainwreck, and Lemon Skunk...I also am getting 1 Strawberry Cough Fem seed and 1 Durban Poison Fem Seed, and last but not least my free 5 Power Skunk seeds...like yourself..I like an Assortment..so now it will be just choosing which ones to grow next when my current grow is done..

Blueberry Skunk


Lowryder 2


Early Misty


(p.s. thanks Nutrone..I redid the pics cause the last two were the same..was too high too notice earlier..lol..oops..)


----------



## shalie4200 (Oct 25, 2008)

nice celection from attitude i got the same thing GH mix pack indica H, some strawberry caugh fem and a blue berry  and of course attitudes free seeds  what strain you thinkin of growing first???


----------



## superman27nc (Oct 25, 2008)

shalie4200 said:


> nice celection from attitude i got the same thing GH mix pack indica H, some strawberry caugh fem and a blue berry  and of course attitudes free seeds  what strain you thinkin of growing first???
> 
> sweet..someone with my likes as well..lol...um I am really not sure..they all sound so wonderful!..but I am thinking maybe the strawberry cough and trainwreck? or cheese and lemon skunk and trainwreck? I only have enough grow room for 2-3 at most...what about you?...I think I am going to grow the free durban poison seed outside this summer...do you have a current grow? check mine out if you would like..its the first link on my signature


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2008)

i was gonna do a new review but i'm too high. i just sampled some of this new bud. i grew it in my yard. it was supposed to be santa berry but it's not. it's hella stoney though.


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Nov 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i was gonna do a new review but i'm too high. i just sampled some of this new bud. i grew it in my yard. it was supposed to be santa berry but it's not. it's hella stoney though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 237744 View attachment 237745 View attachment 237746



ive been wondering...do you have a set distance from the bud that you take these pics? or do you just take 3 pictures, one closer than the other?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 10, 2008)

icepik1234 said:


> ive been wondering...do you have a set distance from the bud that you take these pics? or do you just take 3 pictures, one closer than the other?


i just take them in my lap, so i just take 3 pics.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Fuck man, this thread is brilliant Fdd. Every single strain youve smoked, grown, n purchased, ive had dreams about growin out, lol. Seriously though, i thought that you was a cool dude before i checked out this thread, but god damn dude. You write up strain reviews real professional like man, you should be writing for hightimes, cuz you seem to be more on the ball than they are with their shit!!

At any rate man, +rep to you for bein a superstoner, n fuckin rock on up in norcal. Wish i could move out there from Oh. We need to reform out laws here so we can get some compassion shops goin too. Id love to be experienced enough to grow for a club man. Maybe one day soon...


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 10, 2008)

that is some nice looking bud!..shiny with crystals!.


----------



## SDgoonie (Nov 17, 2008)

any new strains youve tried out fdd?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2008)

SDgoonie said:


> any new strains youve tried out fdd?


no, but i'll see what i can do.


----------



## xxtoadxx (Nov 17, 2008)

i went to the club down here in socal the past couple months... purple purple purple... fuck! i want some bomb kush's at a good price ;D


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 17, 2008)

you should grow some kush...that'll be the best price you can get.


----------



## xxtoadxx (Nov 17, 2008)

well i got about 18 clones and 1 mother thats in flowering right now.... mystery clone from the club.... looks indica, hope its kush


----------



## zombeastie (Nov 17, 2008)

Damn this thread delievers. Just finished page 51.

Hahaha whata trip. Good read


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2008)

todays flavor, .......................

lambs bread:


good stuff, all organic. nice dense, solid, eye appealing nuggies. smells like sweet porkchops. very mild smell. hits with a thick white smoke, very mild flavor. leaves a slight sweet cleanliness on the palate. immediate rush to the frontal lobe. swirling sensation. very clear, uplifting high.


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 20, 2008)

sounds real nice fdd, how is the outdoor monsters smokin? snowberry i think


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, that stuff looks great and it sounds like a nice high


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 20, 2008)

that looks splendid!


----------



## Master Kush (Nov 20, 2008)

Eh. I'm not a big fan of Purp either. I grew it once and it was an OK high. I just sold the stuff. Made some killer profit cuz Purp isn't too common down here. I'm going to stick with my Northern Lights.


----------



## Amoeba (Nov 20, 2008)

I saw that Lambs bread down here in the arts district...

That's the same as Sharksbreath right?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2008)

Amoeba said:


> I saw that Lambs bread down here in the arts district...
> 
> That's the same as Sharksbreath right?


i don't know. of the top 8 strains, it was the only one that wasn't purple.


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 20, 2008)

hey fdd im looking into moving to cali in the next year or so and wanted to get your opinion on whether humboldt county is a good enviroment for outdoor growing, im wondering if theres too much rain??


----------



## Amoeba (Nov 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know. of the top 8 strains, it was the only one that wasn't purple.


LOL getting burned out I see...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> hey fdd im looking into moving to cali in the next year or so and wanted to get your opinion on whether humboldt county is a good enviroment for outdoor growing, im wondering if theres too much rain??


there is more the further north you go. lots of greenhouses.


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 20, 2008)

hmmm well maybe i shouldnt go so far north, i just want to be close to redwood and crater lake cuz im into the whole camping survivorman or man vs wild kinda shit but without the crazy shit they eat. Maybe i should look into the areas around yosemite


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 20, 2008)

fdd smokes lambsbread with the rasta's. oh and beautiful turkey.


----------



## drifter1978 (Nov 21, 2008)

nice one fdd.i found this thread and couldnt stop reading it from start to finish,smoking all the way


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Nov 21, 2008)

Amoeba said:


> I saw that Lambs bread down here in the arts district...
> 
> That's the same as Sharksbreath right?



its one of the genetics of sharksbreath

sharksbreath is lambsbread mixed with great white shark


----------



## superman27nc (Nov 21, 2008)

nice avatar fdd! that turkey is looking delicious..is it deep fried? Speaking of Great White Shark i have one fem seed of that..anyone smoked or grown this strain?...btw whats up drifter!! yeah this thread is awesome..fdd is a fortunate man when it comes to weed selections..


----------



## surferbum6900 (Nov 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know. of the top 8 strains, it was the only one that wasn't purple.


 damn still only gettin those purps... thats a sad story


----------



## Hedgehunter (Nov 22, 2008)

hey fdd, love your pics dude! have you smoked alot of bigbud/critical mass ? what was it like ?

cheers


----------



## mistacurious (Nov 30, 2008)

Come on gimme some new flavors


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Nov 30, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> hey fdd im looking into moving to cali in the next year or so and wanted to get your opinion on whether humboldt county is a good enviroment for outdoor growing, im wondering if theres too much rain??


 did you just ask if humbolt county is suffecient to grow in?? naaa couldn't be lol.....<<< smart ass comment


----------



## laurelcanyonca (Dec 1, 2008)

This is a fantastic thread. Thanks Fdd2blk
Here is an updated index along with links to each review. 

purple mercy https://www.rollitup.org/499079-post1.html
mendo sativa https://www.rollitup.org/508163-post6.html
purple https://www.rollitup.org/510219-post37.html
Blue Dream https://www.rollitup.org/513257-post53.html
Hassan https://www.rollitup.org/535637-post85.html
blackberry https://www.rollitup.org/540476-post92.html
sour diesel https://www.rollitup.org/541408-post99.html
purple venom berry https://www.rollitup.org/567824-post112.html
purple northern lights https://www.rollitup.org/570918-post118.html
hijack https://www.rollitup.org/599841-post124.html
hindu skunk https://www.rollitup.org/608632-post132.html
Super Silver Haze https://www.rollitup.org/635400-post147.html
green crack https://www.rollitup.org/641855-post151.html
Ducth Passion https://www.rollitup.org/681178-post175.html
blackberry kush https://www.rollitup.org/721702-post217.html
hijack https://www.rollitup.org/748458-post242.html
mystery weed. "bubblegum?" it smells like "juicy fruit" to me. https://www.rollitup.org/757044-post256.html
Trainwreck https://www.rollitup.org/769296-post272.html 
jacks surprise https://www.rollitup.org/790398-post282.html
Black Domina https://www.rollitup.org/835163-post321.html
trainwreck X M K Ultra https://www.rollitup.org/848730-post332.html
7-up Kush https://www.rollitup.org/915922-post376.html
Blue Dragon https://www.rollitup.org/999272-post392.html
bleu cheese https://www.rollitup.org/1002317-post397.html
Fat Mike https://www.rollitup.org/1012643-post416.html
Black Domina https://www.rollitup.org/1115119-post429.html
secret service https://www.rollitup.org/1115512-post433.html
wildflower bees honey infused with sour diesel https://www.rollitup.org/1118955-post436.html
marleys collie https://www.rollitup.org/1122020-post443.html
the light colored bud is blue madness and the dark bud is hindu kush https://www.rollitup.org/1317634-post470.html
2008 outdoor hijack F2 https://www.rollitup.org/1415209-post474.html
Grand Daddy Purple https://www.rollitup.org/1431041-post479.html
supposed to be santa berry but it's not https://www.rollitup.org/1592926-post495.html
lambs bread https://www.rollitup.org/1647490-post506.html
i hope i got them all.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Dec 2, 2008)

damm hell ya man, you must of had some time on ur hands haha

peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2008)

brontobrandon1 said:


> damm hell ya man, you must of had some time on ur hands haha
> 
> peace


me or the other poster? lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2008)

laurelcanyonca said:


> This is a fantastic thread. Thanks Fdd2blk
> Here is an updated index along with links to each review.
> 
> purple mercy https://www.rollitup.org/499079-post1.html
> ...




this is really going to help. i bookmarked this post and will now refer back to it. looks like i have more to find.  

+rep


----------



## Amoeba (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## BombOnly (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone here heard of super star? Stone? It's genetics?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 2, 2008)

I like that blue dragon!!! Im growing a Trainwreck/Blue dragon cross right now..cant wait 6 more weeks!


----------



## furiuzstylez (Dec 12, 2008)

WOW....made it from start to finish and am jealous.....well guess the first order will include SS thanks for info....


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Dec 14, 2008)

fdd2blk can you say organicann? lol good shit


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey Fdd ATF is missing frrom there ..


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Hey Fdd ATF is missing frrom there ..



Yeaaaaaaaaa...why is there no alaskan thunder fuck...or mantuskan thunder fuck....

that shit is legendary...

or how bout legends ultimate indica?



just strains that i hear hype about, but have never seen. (unlike the "haze" hype that comes from all the college kids, this hype is reliable old timers saying they wish they could have tried more."


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 15, 2008)

there is a review here for ATF.


----------



## t0k3s (Dec 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> there is a review here for ATF.


i saw it somewhere i just cant remember whereAny new strains worth adding latley


----------



## Bear*rack Olama (Dec 15, 2008)

DudeLebowski said:


> ...or mantuskan thunder fuck....
> 
> that shit is legendary...


faded got a pretty badarse atf cut last year that we wernt sure about for a little while....Turned out to be the real stuff and very nice looking..

Im growing a version of MTF that I like a lot, I know faded has grown in the past once as well and held pretty decent reviews for it...I qute frankly looove the stuff myself. But then quite a few things from that princess were worth mentioning....

If I were to order seeds the closest thing to what Ive got would be this places...http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm I know friends whove got them there and said they were a good bank but my MTF is indica dominant through and through and theres is sativa dom....


----------



## puckfan07 (Dec 16, 2008)

Im definitely a fan of the blue dragon you had posted. I smoked that all last summer when i was living in Santa Rosa and had access to the Organicann club. their products were always the best.


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Dec 18, 2008)

Blue Dragon was allright for sure, I recently had some halloween from organicann that was fucking mind blowing. Allthough it wasnt true halloween because it doesnt exist. My guess was that it was Kali Mist or a pheno of it anyway it was dank


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 18, 2008)

laurelcanyonca said:


> This is a fantastic thread. Thanks Fdd2blk
> Here is an updated index along with links to each review.
> 
> purple mercy https://www.rollitup.org/499079-post1.html
> ...


nice cant wat to see some more strains


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, If this were cali id do this too


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Dec 19, 2008)

going back to the club anytime soon FDD?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

You just dont know ..................................................Outstanding ..


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2008)

icepik1234 said:


> going back to the club anytime soon FDD?



as soon as they sell something other than purple.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> as soon as they sell something other than purple.



Your real stubborn about that purple.. I dont blame you .. If I lived there i'd be picky too,, Hell I live in the woods and I wont even put regs to my mouth.. id rather do without ....


----------



## pinkus (Dec 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> as soon as they sell something other than purple.


Don't worry, They have this great new strain "Mota Morada"...wait


----------



## t0k3s (Dec 19, 2008)

pinkus said:


> Don't worry, They have this great new strain "Mota Morada"...wait


woot


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Dec 19, 2008)

What is your fav out of all you tried and tested?


----------



## Bear*rack Olama (Dec 19, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> What is your fav out of all you tried and tested?


Hijack must be of course...Otherwise he wouldent grow so much of it...
DUH...


----------



## pinkus (Dec 20, 2008)

Bear*rack Olama said:


> Hijack must be of course...Otherwise he wouldent grow so much of it...
> DUH...


could be high J is the most profitable @the dispensary


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Dec 20, 2008)

i dont think hes worried about that anymore


----------



## pinkus (Dec 20, 2008)

icepik1234 said:


> i dont think hes worried about that anymore


 it was my own incomprehensible way of saying he could state his own fav, and that second guessing was...uh...silly?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2008)

finally got a new one. 


todays flavor: *chem dawg*




i like this one. it hella stinks. smelled it in my pocket all the way home. wreaks like sour, sweet, skunky, toasted pot. whew, i'm breaking up a bud to sample, HELLA stinky.  it's a little drier than what i prefer but most club meds are. i guess you get more in weight anyways. 
it's not very sticky. kinda dry and crumbly. it hits really nice with a smooth, thick white smoke. burns smooth and evenly. tastes like earthy skunk. very tasty. very strong. immediate head clearity. my ears cleared up and i became very "focused" after the first bong hit. very clear, trippy head high. very strong and flavorful in the lungs. leaves a very strong taste on the back of my throat. very nice. it gets 4 doobies.


----------



## darknight (Dec 26, 2008)

the pictures and the rating of 4 doobies gets 4 of these.


----------



## coll (Dec 26, 2008)

that looks nothing short of sweetness, look at those shiny little trich's


----------



## Bear*rack Olama (Dec 27, 2008)

chemdawg is very nice smoke.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 27, 2008)

nothin for nothin fdd, but have you given a negative report on any of the strains? is all the weed this good or do you steer clear of strains you know you wont enjoy?

::


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2008)

DudeLebowski said:


> nothin for nothin fdd, but have you given a negative report on any of the strains? is all the weed this good or do you steer clear of strains you know you wont enjoy?
> 
> ::


i only work with the best. they do sell $25 an 1/8th stuff. i've never even looked at it.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i only work with the best. they do sell $25 an 1/8th stuff. i've never even looked at it.


high rolla big money big money i jest, i suppose the 25$ shelf just wouldnt suffice when you've had better meds comin out of the ground.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Dec 28, 2008)

hellll ya chem dawg looks awesome im happy i have a mother of chem dawg from reservoir seeds =)


----------



## Amoeba (Dec 28, 2008)

All the chemdawg I see down here in LA and Hollyhood is never the top stuff, always towards the bottom which makes me think that people are just calling random bagseed chemdawg.

The day I got my card about two or three months ago I picked up some chemdawg and it was alright. I would like to try some proper chemdawg but I don't have high expectations.


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i only work with the best. they do sell $25 an 1/8th stuff. i've never even looked at it.


just a thought...when i go to the clubs out here i go for the cheap stuff first and look through it. quite often i find a diamond in the rough. on several occasions one of my favorite clubs has very good white widow for 220/oz. it could be trimmed better but it is frosty and grown well. just a thought. late


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 8, 2009)

O.G. KUSH yummm


----------



## Steadmanclan (Jan 8, 2009)

New strain fdd?


----------



## Bear*rack Olama (Jan 11, 2009)

Dig something out of the bottom of the closet to review...Your fans await you brother. I know you have enough variety put back somewhere to make your own small dispensary....
Or is there some reason you dont want to report more buds youve grown here?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2009)

Bear*rack Olama said:


> Dig something out of the bottom of the closet to review...Your fans await you brother. I know you have enough variety put back somewhere to make your own small dispensary....
> Or is there some reason you dont want to report more buds youve grown here?


i'll be back.


----------



## weedbro (Jan 11, 2009)

Steadmanclan said:


> New strain fdd?


Green crack that i picked up, this stuff is pretty damn awesome. Big head high i feel like the name suggests. i feel very motivated but blitzed at the same time. I would give this stuff an A plus it smells very fruity like lemon or orange. I know fdd already did this strain but i felt that i needed to share my thoughts as well haha.


----------



## Bear*rack Olama (Jan 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll be back.


Now theres a man devoted to his threads



weedbro said:


> Green crack that i picked up, this stuff is pretty damn awesome. Big head high i feel like the name suggests. i feel very motivated but blitzed at the same time. I would give this stuff an A plus it smells very fruity like lemon or orange. I know fdd already did this strain but i felt that i needed to share my thoughts as well haha.


well crud. I figured with fdd having mod powers and all that he would have changed the thread title here to weedbro's strain reviews seeing how other people are doing the reviewing now...

BTW kids, by using magnifying glass in between the buds and camera you can get a clearer shot of crystals and the details of the bud... Takes some practice to get used to the focus though


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2009)

i never made it off the couch. maybe tomorrow. sorry.


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Jan 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i never made it off the couch. maybe tomorrow. sorry.


while youre up tomorrow i was wondering what type of glass collection you have going fdd? also whats your preferred smoking method?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2009)

icepik1234 said:


> while youre up tomorrow i was wondering what type of glass collection you have going fdd? also whats your preferred smoking method?


i have a dusty glass collection. 

i prefer whatever is in my hand at the moment.


----------



## Bear*rack Olama (Jan 11, 2009)

ha ha its all cool brother. I wasnt able to come look till hours after posting that anyways. LOL


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 11, 2009)

nice thread !


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2009)

Weedbro im not sure if you know this but when you click the pics it takes you to your photobucket and it has your first name on it and i scrolled through and im assuming that the guy nin the pic is you or a friend. You may want to take them down if you are doing this behind big brothers back. Just a friendly heads up


----------



## Bear*rack Olama (Jan 11, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> Weedbro im not sure if you know this but when you click the pics it takes you to your photobucket and it has your first name on it and i scrolled through and im assuming that the guy nin the pic is you or a friend. You may want to take them down if you are doing this behind big brothers back. Just a friendly heads up


 er may have been better to say that in pm but anywyas....
another thing that may wish to be considered is putting your photobucket on a private account. Some people say that they will call the cops if they can find you...and it does say that they will in the terms of service you agree too....


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2009)

Yea youre right my bad i didnt think i just reacted<-----gotta stop doi ng that


----------



## weedbro (Jan 14, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> Yea youre right my bad i didnt think i just reacted<-----gotta stop doi ng that


thanks for the heads up dude


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 14, 2009)

Bear*rack Olama said:


> er may have been better to say that in pm but anywyas....
> another thing that may wish to be considered is putting your photobucket on a private account. Some people say that they will call the cops if they can find you...and it does say that they will in the terms of service you agree too....


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 16, 2009)

subscribed!


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Jan 17, 2009)

wheres the J-27 at?


----------



## Steadmanclan (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey Fdd, you said a while back that you have a jar of ATF in your closet.. That is a strain that I have never ever seen or smoked. It is one of the few that hold that status that I have always wanted to try. 

Is it really all it's cracked up to be? or is there alot of hype simply because the name sounds bad ass? would you care to comment on, or possibly review Alaskan Thunder Fuck?


----------



## benmont21 (Jan 17, 2009)

fdd, i suppose i could have read the 59 pages on the off chance you mention it, but are there limits to what you can buy, per day maybe(?), from these clubs? and is the "flavor of the week/day actually their thing? lol, just out of curiosity. it makes me happy to think about heh

p.s. you and the several others who contribute to this site do an amazing job, unbelievably informative and everyone it seems is always looking to help someone out. Good work guys!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 17, 2009)

did i not do an ATF review yet? i do have some and i am actually growing out some seeds i got from it. i could od an ATF review if i haven't yet. 


i do have a "limit per day". i',m not sure what it is though. it's a daily purchase limit at the club. you are allowed only one visit per day and so much per visit. something like an ounce or 2. i don't ever buy that much so i don't remember.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

The most you can buy from a club is a Half pound


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 17, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1934222]The most you can buy from a club is a Half pound [/quote]


what? wow.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

Haha yea its alot, You get walked out by Security to your car


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 17, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1934322]Haha yea its alot, You get walked out by Security to your car[/quote]

you cant get a 1/2 pound from just about any club...... i think the average limit tho is an oz or 2 a day


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

haha you obvisouly aint buying that much weed bruh, you even kno what your talkin about haha, you "think" its 2 oz . . . i get shit for 2,000 or 1,800, mostly my homie but thats what we gettin


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 17, 2009)

yuppp here in colorado i can go in a med shop an get half a lb for the lowwwww and i love it


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks B, at least some one knos what there talkin about  this one is for you


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 17, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1934374]haha you obvisouly aint buying that much weed bruh, you even kno what your talkin about haha, you "think" its 2 oz . . . i get shit for 2,000 or 1,800, mostly my homie but thats what we gettin[/quote]

im not going around buying a bunch of medical marijuana to turn around and re sell on the streets to non qualified patients so therefore y do i need to pick up a half a pound of nug???


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

Shit i aint sellin nothin haha, thats the homie you talkin bout, its all good, no offence bruh


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 17, 2009)

i no people in cali that go to the shops an buy like 2 lbs, im sure its not legal but shit clubs get shut down for illegal shit alllll the time so what do u expect haha

There's greedy money hungry clubs and theres real clubs that actully care about there patients...


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 17, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1934408]Shit i aint sellin nothin haha, thats the homie you talkin bout, its all good, no offence bruh[/quote]

haha fosho its all good didnt mean to be a meanie


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 17, 2009)

brontobrandon1 said:


> i no people in cali that go to the shops an buy like 2 lbs, im sure its not legal but shit clubs get shut down for illegal shit alllll the time so what do u expect haha
> 
> There's greedy money hungry clubs and theres real clubs that actully care about there patients...



i stay away from these types of clubs...... i usually just use delivery services you can build a much better relationship with the person you are gettin nug from


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

haha srry FDD, bac to the reviews


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 17, 2009)

hijackin my bad..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 17, 2009)

it's all yours. i was gonna do a review on ATF, but screw it.


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 17, 2009)

we need a new review.....


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

im sorry! call me toby what ever it takes haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 17, 2009)

you guys spook to easy. 




2007 ATF


this has been in my closet for a year and a half. you wouldn't know it. very dense tight nuggets. smells like an old tire shop. grease and rubber. very sharp smell that you can feel in the back of your nose. burns right into the back of the head. the nuggets are glazed in a thick layer of sticky resin. hits with a thick brownish white smoke. very dense, almost like honey oil. small hits are recommended. has an earthy, sweet, raw cocoa flavor. the high is "very stoney". definitely an evening smoke. i give this one 4 bongs,


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 18, 2009)

looks like a quality cure fdd, i learn somthing from you everytime i read a post. thanks brother.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you guys spook to easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you and your "relic" weed ...lol
looks mighty fine tho..

didnt know weed could ''age'' like fine wine.


----------



## pinkus (Jan 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> 2007 ATF
> 
> 
> this has been in my closet for a year and a half. you wouldn't know it.



Damn, I was so pleased that I had the patience to get at least the last bud cured before I smoked it  Yeah, if I knew it it wouldn't exist


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 18, 2009)

Thats crazy, a whole year, sounds bomby tho


----------



## Steadmanclan (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you... can I come smoke some now??


----------



## t0k3s (Jan 18, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> you and your "relic" weed ...lol
> looks mighty fine tho..
> 
> didnt know weed could ''age'' like fine wine.


They say it mellows with age


----------



## darknight (Apr 28, 2009)

wow this thread has died... nothing new?


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Apr 28, 2009)

i mis the flavors of the week, it just makes me want to come visit cali again
and bring the strains to colorado..

Ya fdd.. i no you have some new chron your smoking on


later


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2009)

i'm trying to find something i haven't smoked yet. 

i'll get back on it.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Apr 28, 2009)

wooo hell yea, well ya its still early in cali.

Fdd what are you going to be growing this year for the outdoor?

If you started a thread can you direct me to it??

Thanks

late


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2009)

brontobrandon1 said:


> wooo hell yea, well ya its still early in cali.
> 
> Fdd what are you going to be growing this year for the outdoor?
> 
> ...



https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/176643-all-starts-gallon-gas.html


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm trying to find something i haven't smoked yet.
> 
> i'll get back on it.


How bout some GrapefruitXNYC Diesel.?

Talked to the place I get my seeds from and they say the NYC diesel is chemdawg. just had a name change.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2009)

northeastern lights said:


> How bout some GrapefruitXNYC Diesel.?
> 
> Talked to the place I get my seeds from and they say the NYC diesel is chemdawg. just had a name change.


i'm all over it.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Apr 29, 2009)

or maybe some Banana Kush




Fdd always has the best ganja Bongsmilie


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 28, 2009)

See if you come across The Black from BCBUD Depot seeds not sure if anyon eis growing it there but would love to see it reviewd if its there. They sell seeds there too? Some of that Blackberry would be nice to mix with some stuff I got cooking. Its funny how they call all that bud purple but to me i wouldnt even consider it purple


----------



## trapper (May 29, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> See if you come across The Black from BCBUD Depot seeds not sure if anyon eis growing it there but would love to see it reviewd if its there. They sell seeds there too? Some of that Blackberry would be nice to mix with some stuff I got cooking. Its funny how they call all that bud purple but to me i wouldnt even consider it purple


i have some black velvet that is the black crossed with burmeese i believe,also i have heard people say the the black is also the black/purple indica used in god bud.i have a god right now that is really resiny and really purple.im doing the black velvet in 1 week.


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 29, 2009)

Those all from BCBUDDEPOT? I want the black as its supposed to be stablized now and a very very heavy producer in a short time with elevated THC%


----------



## trapper (May 29, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Those all from BCBUDDEPOT? I want the black as its supposed to be stablized now and a very very heavy producer in a short time with elevated THC%


their from visc and jordan of the island through kindseeds.the black has been around for sometime in BC,so it is stabalised,it is a very heavy stone im told,real couchlock.i think the black has had other names in the past but from what ive seen and from bc growers it is all a like more or less.but i had a god bud phenoe that leaned to the purple skunk which looks a lot like the black,but it was a good producer the leaves were so thick and black and leathery rubber.and it hit hard.it was a beutifull plant it really was.


----------



## stumps (Mar 14, 2010)

I would rep ya just cuz that was funny.


----------



## BakedinBC (Mar 14, 2010)

man i REAAALLY wish i could go buy weed like this! damn california and their medical weed!
if i were to go there would i be able to get a medical weed licence easily?
how would i go about this... ? heheh


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 11, 2010)

Um what happened? Best thread around. Wanna do a review for old time sake? Eh?


Please......


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2010)

remind me in a few weeks.


----------



## miteubhi? (Sep 11, 2010)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Twistedfunk (Sep 11, 2010)

you can tell those are dispensary nugs because the trichs are still glistening, damn shame. Specially at those prices.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> remind me in a few weeks.


I sure will.Just remember you said to remind you


----------



## Steadmanclan (Sep 11, 2010)

i also miss this thread


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 21, 2010)

Bump as a reminder  Come on fdd...love this thread!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2010)

Kodank Moment said:


> Bump as a reminder  Come on fdd...love this thread!


 Damn you beat me to it..Cmon FDD go pick up some flavors for the week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

i have 3 new flavors in my lap. samples of this years harvest. i need to take some pics. i'm too high to get of the couch though.


----------



## Unnk (Sep 21, 2010)

oh cmon bud pron is never to high to be able to do i love takin pics of bud


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i have 3 new flavors in my lap. samples of this years harvest. i need to take some pics. i'm too high to get of the couch though.


 Glad to hear im tuned in.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

actually, i only have 2 now.


----------



## PussymOneyWeed (Sep 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> actually, i only have 2 now.


hahah!

very funny sir.


----------



## moodster (Sep 21, 2010)

i like this thread


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 22, 2010)

Pics or shens.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 27, 2010)

Maybe now? Eh?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

i'm smoking some outdoor ice cream right now. it's buttery and heavy. very stony. i'm not getting the strong vanilla smell that it had midflower. it turned into that thick creamy smell. it's pretty good. makes my eyes droopy. i have some at just about 8 weeks inside. i think i'm gonna let it go at least another week.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Both look delicious. I love seeing a nice Scrog grow.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> this week i went with "purple mercy". i've never even heard of it but my choices were limited to 6 flavors of purple. i sure hope this craze ends soon.


It won't and there is a very good reason for it. Even though there are many, many green strains that blow pretty much all the purple strains out of the water, purple strains sold at dispensaries are generally decent every time. Too many cash croppers pick their strains too early. Many casual smokers can't tell the difference until they get home and realize they just got jacked. 

Because purple strains generally gain a lot of their color in the final stages, the longer you wait to harvest, the more color they get, the more money you get for them. How often to you see purple buds being sold that were picked early? Basically, when you buy purples you're getting a truly ripened bud almost every time that will most likely be pretty good. If your a casual smoker who doesn't know what to look for, you can just pick a purple and it's likely to be at least some what good.

Purple is here to stay.

That's my theory at least. I could be full of shit...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> It won't and there is a very good reason for it. Even though there are many, many green strains that blow pretty much all the purple strains out of the water, purple strains sold at dispensaries are generally decent every time. Too many cash croppers pick their strains too early. Many casual smokers can't tell the difference until they get home and realize they just got jacked.
> 
> Because purple strains generally gain a lot of their color in the final stages, the longer you wait to harvest, the more color they get, the more money you get for them. How often to you see purple buds being sold that were picked early? Basically, when you buy purples you're getting a truly ripened bud almost every time that will most likely be pretty good. If your a casual smoker who doesn't know what to look for, you can just pick a purple and it's likely to be at least some what good.
> 
> ...



the post you quoted is 2 years old. things here have changed since then. for a year purple was ALL you could get. things are better now. it was just a passing phase.


----------



## tingpoon (Sep 27, 2010)

yeah now theres more diesel hybrid strains around, especially where im from.




hard to find anything "purple" 
love these weed waves haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm smoking some outdoor ice cream right now. it's buttery and heavy. very stony. i'm not getting the strong vanilla smell that it had midflower. it turned into that thick creamy smell. it's pretty good. makes my eyes droopy. i have some at just about 8 weeks inside. i think i'm gonna let it go at least another week.
> 
> View attachment 1180032View attachment 1180033View attachment 1180034


Now that looks good.


----------

